# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Asiabooking - Dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn & vé máy bay uy tín, chuyên nghiệp

## Giahong

Trải qua gần 3 năm hoạt động và phát triển, *Asiabooking.com.vn* nhanh chóng trở thành một trong những website đặt phòng trực tuyến hàng đầu tại Việt Nam. 



Hiện nay,*Asiabooking* đã hợp tác với hơn 2.000 đối tác khách sạn tại Việt Nam và hơn 200.000 khách sạn trên toàn thế giới. AsiaBooking tự hào luôn đồng hành và đem đến những trải nghiệm thú vị cho kỳ nghỉ hay chuyến công tác của nhiều khách hàng. Hơn thế, chúng tôi còn mở rộng sang thị trường vé máy bay với mức giá hấp dẫn và nhiều ưu đãi, *Asiabooking* tin rằng đam mê khám phá đất nước Việt Nam cùng nhiều quốc gia khác của bạn sẽ được thỏa mãn trọn vẹn. 

*Đây là nơi Aisabooking sẽ cập nhật những thông tin về các chương trình khuyến mãi của các khách sạn, resort, các tour du lịch... mong cả nhà ủng hộ nhé!*

----------


## Giahong

*Chương trình khuyến mãi mùa hè: Furama Resort Đà Nẵng*
_Giá hấp dẫn chỉ từ 3.610.000 đ/ 2 người / đêm._ 

Nghỉ dưỡng tại *resort Furama Đà Nẵng* - một khu nghỉ dưỡng thuộc hàng biểu tượng của du lịch Việt Nam về kiến trúc và dịch vụ. Du khách sẽ tận hưởng chuyến du lịch ý nghĩa, thư thái cùng dịch vụ *đặt phòng khách sạn* Asiabooking uy tín, chuyên nghiệp.



Trong lúc đang lên kế hoạch du ngoạn Đà Nẵng. Hãy liên hệ Hotline: *(08) 3589 3689 - 0908 795989* hoặc truy cập *Asiabooking.com.vn* để biết thêm thông tin chương trình khuyến mãi của Furama Resort Đà Nẵng. 

Ngắm qua một vài hình ảnh *resort 5 sao Đà Nẵng* chất lượng này nhé!

----------


## Giahong

*Khuyến mãi hấp dẫn: biệt thự Viva Vũng Tàu


**
* 
Trải nghiệm kỳ nghỉ thú vị, sum họp gia đình ý nghĩa tại các biệt thự của Viva Vũng Tàu được thiết kế sang trọng với đầy đủ đồ dùng tiện ích sẽ mang đến sự mới lạ cho gia đình bạn so với việc lưu trú ở các* khách sạn tại Vũng Tàu* khác. Mức giá hấp dẫn chỉ từ *2.500.000đ/ 8 người/ đêm*.

Nhanh tay săn ưu đãi cùng Asiabooking - dịch vụ *đặt phòng khách sạn* và *đặt vé máy bay* uy tín, giá phải chăng. Thông tin vui lòng liên hệ *Asiabooking.com.vn.*

----------


## Giahong

*Mức giá chỉ từ* *850.000đ / 2 người / đêm.*
_Chương trình khuyến mãi ngày hè dành cho Khách sạn Sài Gòn Hạ Long_

*Khách sạn Sài Gòn Hạ Long* này là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo của building và biệt thự. Bạn sẽ tìm thấy khách sạn 4 sao này tại địa chỉ đường Hạ Long, phường Bãi Cháy, TP. Hạ Long. Hệ thống 222 phòng nghỉ của *khách sạn tại Hạ Long* này gồm có 205 phòng tại building và 17 phòng tại khu biệt thự. Mọi thứ hứa hẹn sẽ mang đến cho du khách sự nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn đích thực.

Nhanh tay click *đặt phòng khách sạn* trực tuyến trên *Asiabooking.com.vn* hoặc liên hệ hotline:* 08.3589.3689 - 0908 795989* để được tư vấn thông tin ưu đãi này thôi.

----------


## Giahong

*Mức giá chỉ từ 1.145.000 đ/ 2 người/ đêm.*
*Khuyến mãi mùa hè dành cho Thanh Bình Riverside Hội An*



 
Nhanh tay săn ưu đãi này cùng dịch vụ *đặt phòng khách sạn* Asiabooking uy tín, thanh toán tiện lợi. Khách sạn *Thanh Bình Riverside* hứa hẹn sẽ không làm bạn thất vọng, bởi nơi đây hội tụ cơ sở vật chất và dịch vụ chuẩn *khách sạn 4 sao tại Hội An*. Hè này, vi vu Hội An cùng bạn bè, gia đình không lo về giá nhé!

Thông tin chi tiết: *Thanh Binh Riverside Hoi An* vui lòng truy cập *website: Asiabooking.com.vn* chọn khu vực khách sạn tại Hội An hoặc gọi đến *hotline* :* 08.3589.3689 - 0908 795989* để được tư vấn chu đáo.

----------


## Giahong

The Grand Hồ Tràm Strip Resort Vũng Tàu
_Ưu đãi lớn mừng sinh nhật Asiabooking! Áp dụng cho booking đặt trước 10 ngày_*
*
*The Grand Hồ Tràm Strip Resort* là khu nghỉ mát phức hợp được đầu tư lớn với hệ thống phòng nghỉ lên đến 541 phòng. Mỗi phòng của *resort tại Vũng Tàu* này được thiết kế theo hướng đồi hoặc biển để du khách lựa chọn theo sở thích. Với mức giá chỉ từ *3.000.000 đ/ 2 người / đêm*.  Nghỉ dưỡng tại khu resort bạn sẽ trải nghiêm sự xa hoa của cơ sở vật chất và sự hoàn hảo trong từng dịch vụ. Asiabooking tin rằng dịch vụ *đặt phòng khách sạn* của chúng tôi không chỉ mang đến cho du khách các* khách sạn tại Vũng Tàu* giá tốt như *The Grand Hồ Tràm Strip Resort* mà còn nhiều khách sạn, resort chất lượng trong và ngoài nước khác. Hãy luôn truy cập Asiabooking để nhận được nhiều ưu đãi hấp dẫn nhé!

Thông tin cho ưu đãi của Hồ Tràm Strip Resort vui lòng truy cập *Asiabooking.com.vn hoặc liên hệ hotline: 08.3589.3689 - 0908 795989.* 

Cùng ngắm qua loạt ảnh lung linh của khu nghỉ mát nhé!

----------


## Giahong

*Romana Resort & Spa  - Giá chỉ từ 1.058.000đ/ 2 người / đêm.* *
*_Ưu đãi chương trình Flash sales_
*
Romana Resort & Spa* được thiết kế pha trộn phong cách Ý và châu Á. Đây sẽ là khu nghỉ mát đáng để bạn chi tiền nghỉ dưỡng so với việc ở một *khách sạn tại Phan Thiết*. Hãy tưởng tượng đến một chuyến đi thú vị, lãng mạn khi đêm xuống cùng nhau thưởng thức BBQ hải sản tươi ngon. Cùng hàn thuyên bên ly cocktail pha chế tinh tế hay đơn giãn là dạo mát trong những khu vườn xinh đẹp. Mọi thứ sẽ được bạn cảm nhận khi *đặt phòng khách sạn* tại* Resort Romana Phan Thiết* trên Asiabooking. 

Nhanh tay truy cập : *Asiabooking.com.vn* - *Tel:* 08 3589 3689 -*Hotline:* 0908 795989 - *email*: bookings@asiabooking.com.vn
Một vài hình ảnh của khu nghỉ mát:

----------


## Giahong

*Sea Sense Phú Quốc Resort & Spa*
_Ở 3 đêm, thanh toán 2 đêm . Giá hấp dẫn lắm nha cả nhà 1.990.000đ/ 2 người / đêm._ 

Xếp loại resort 4 sao chất lượng tọa lạc trên một ngọn đồi đẹp thuộc bãi Ông Lang. Vị trí *resort Sea Sense Phú Quốc* nằm cách trung tâm thành phố 7.6 Km, thuận tiện để du khách tận hưởng vẻ đẹp biển và tham quan các điểm du lịch tại Phú Quốc. Sở hữu 28 bungalows sát biển có thiết kế gần gũi thiên nhiên, đầy đủ tiện nghi. *Resort tại Phú Quốc* này sẽ là điểm dừng chân lý tưởng để bạn và gia đình nghỉ ngơi, vui chơi sảng khoái vào hè này. Nhanh tay *đặt phòng khách sạn trực tuyến* trên Asiabooking để du lịch hè thỏa thích không lo về giá đi nào! 

Thông tin chi tiết dành cho ưu đãi, vui lòng liên hệ: *Asiabooking.com.vn - Tel: 08 3589 3689 -Hotline: 0908 795989 - email: bookings@asiabooking.com.vn**

*

----------


## Giahong

*Lan Rừng Resort & Spa* 
Giá ưu đãi đặc biệt 

Nhanh tay săn ưu đãi cùng dịch vụ *đặt phòng khách sạn trực tuyến* Asiabooking để vi vu cuối tuần đến thành phố Vũng Tàu thỏa sức tắm nắng, đùa cùng sóng biển đi nào! 
Với mức giá chỉ từ *880.000đ / 2 người / đêm* hãy tận hưởng kỳ nghỉ thú vị cùng bạn bè và người ấy trong những không gian phòng nghỉ chuẩn 4 sao. Ngoài resort xinh đẹp này bạn có thể chọn các *khách sạn tại Vũng Tàu* khác trên Asiabooking khi lựa chọn địa điểm lưu trú vừa ý, hợp túi tiền nhé!

Liên hệ ngay nào: *Asiabooking.com.vn - Tel: 08 3589 3689 -Hotline: 0908 795989 - email:bookings@asiabooking.com.vn*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Imperial Huế*
*Giá ưu đãi mừng sinh nhật Asiabooking tròn 3 tuổi 


*

Cảm nhận vẻ đẹp sông Hương êm đềm, núi Ngự Bình hùng vĩ, chùa Thiên Mụ linh thiêng hay đi xích lô ngắm nhìn cầu Tràng Tiền lung linh về đêm dường như đã thành thói quen của du khách mỗi khi đến Huế. Hiểu được niềm đam mê khám phá và sự hút hồn của xứ Huế mộng mơ, Asiabooking gửi đến khách hàng mức giá chỉ từ *1.410.000đ/ 2 người / đêm* dành đêm nghỉ thoải mái ở khách sạn Imperial Huế - một trong những *khách sạn tại Huế* chất lượng chuẩn 5 sao. 

Hay nhanh tay săn ưu đãi này tại đây và đặt* vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Huế* để mau chóng đến với mảnh đất cố đô thân yêu. 

Hình ảnh tuyệt đẹp của *khách sạn Imperial Huế*:

----------


## Giahong

_Trải nghiệm đẳng cấp cùng Fusion Maia Resort Đà Nẵng_

Biển xanh, nắng vàng và nhiều món ăn hấp dẫn đang chào đón bạn đến với *Fusion Maia Resort Đà Nẵng* - resort 5 sao cao cấp, thiết kế sang trọng, dịch vụ hoàn hảo.

Giá cạnh tranh, chỉ từ *5.670.000đ / đêm*. Hãy nhanh chóng đặt phòng trên Asiabooking - dịch vụ *đặt phòng khách sạn* trong & ngoài nước chuyên nghiệp, thanh toán tiện lợi để cùng cả nhà du ngoạn Đà Nẵng và trải nghiệm chuyến đi tuyệt vời đi nào! 

Thông tin chi tiết dành cho ưu đãi, vui lòng liên hệ: *Asiabooking.com.vn - Tel: 08 3589 3689 -Hotline: 0908 795989 - email:bookings@asiabooking.com.vn*

----------


## Giahong

Sea Links Beach Villas 
*Giá ưu đãi không gồm ăn sáng - Đến 31/05/2014* 

Du khách yêu vẻ đẹp trong xanh của biển Mũi Né, những hải sản tươi ngon mặn mòi vị biển. Còn chần chờ gì không đặt phòng ngay tại *Sea Links Beach Villas* - chuẩn 5 sao với mức giá chỉ từ *2.400.000đ / 6 người/ đêm.
*
Sở hữu những biệt thự sang trọng nằm giữa các hàng cọ xanh mướt. Sea Links Beach Villas đem lại cho du khách một bầu không khí trong lành và khung cảnh thanh bình của biển Mũi Né – Phan Thiết. Lựa chọn một trong các biệt thự này, bạn sẽ thấy sự khác biệt hoàn toàn khi chọn một *khách sạn tại Phan Thiết* để lưu trú, dịch vụ hoàn hảo. giá ưu đãi mà Asiabooking gửi đến như một lời tri ân với khách hàng nhân dịp sinh nhật 3 tuổi của dịch vụ *đặt phòng khách sạn* và *vé máy bay* Asiabooking chuyên nghiệp, uy tín.

Hãy nhanh tay săn ưu đãi tại đây: *Asiabooking.com.vn - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989 -email: bookings@asiabooking.com.vn*

Cùng ngắm một loạt ảnh ấn tượng về khu biệt thự Sea Links Beach nào!

----------


## Giahong

Khách sạn Eden Plaza Đà Nẵng
*Ưu đã lưu trú tối thiểu 1 đêm - giá chỉ từ* 1.074.000 đ/ 2 người / đêm.
*
Eden Plaza Đà Nẵng* tạo ấn tượng bởi sự hào nhoáng giữa kiến trúc Âu và nội thất hiện đại. Khách sạn sẽ là điểm dừng chân lý tưởng đối với du khách khi đến Đà Nẵng – một trong 20 thành phố sạch nhất thế giới do diễn đàn hợp tác châu Á Thái Bình Dương bình chọn. Lưu trú tại bất kỳ một trong tổng cộng 110 phòng của* khách sạn tại Đà Nẵng* này, du khách sẽ cảm nhậnh sự thư thái và tận hưởng trọn vẹn chuyến đi khi tin tưởng dịch vụ *đặt phòng khách sạn* của Asiabooking.

Mọi thông tin về khách sạn Eden Plaza Đà Nẵng vui lòng đến website *Asiabooking.com.vn - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989 - email: bookings@asiabooking.com.vn* . Ngoài ra, Asiabooking còn cung cấp dịch vụ *đặt vé máy bay* từ TPHCM đến Đà Nẵng, bạn hãy luôn theo dõi các thông tin thú vị, hấp dẫn trên *Asiabooking.com.vn* nhé!

----------


## Giahong

*Le Belhamy Hội An Resort & Spa*
_Giá ưu đãi mừng sinh nhật Asiaboking! Đến 31/05/2014_

Du ngoạn phố cổ, ngắm nhìn ánh đèn lồng lung linh hay thưởng thức các đặc sản đậm đà hương vị là những thói quen của du khách khi du lịch Hội An. Dành tặng cho du khách một kỳ nghỉ thú vị tại *Le Belhamy Hội An Resort & Spa* chẩn 4 sao về dịch vụ và cơ sở vật chất. Mức giá vô cùng ưu đãi chỉ từ *1.715.000 đ/ 2 người/ đêm*. Asiabooking - dịch vụ *đặt phòng khách sạn* & vé máy bay chuyên nghiệp, uy tín mong rằng bạn sẽ có chuyến du lịch tiết kiệm tại một trong những *khách sạn tại Hội An* chất lượng này. 

Mọi thông tin vui lòng truy cập ngay:* Asiabooking.com.vn* hoặc liên hệ: *Hotline: 0908 795989* để biết thêm chi tiết. 

Một vài hình ảnh về Le Belhamy Hội An Resort & Spa :

----------


## Giahong

*Giá ưu đãi mùa hè dành cho Novela Muine Resort & Spa*

Một khu nghỉ dưỡng tiện nghi, gần trung tâm thành phố Phan Thiết. *Novela Muine Resort & Spa* có không gian gần gũi thiên nhiên biển và gió sẽ tăng sự thi vị cho chuyến du lịch Phan Thiết của bạn. Nhanh tay *đặt phòng khách sạn trực tuyến* trên Asiabooking để có giá ưu đãi chỉ từ *1.100.000đ/ 2 người/ đêm*. Quá hấp dẫn phải không cả nhà? Mau mau du lịch tiết kiệm, thỏa thích không chỉ riêng Mũi Né - Phan Thiết mà còn nhiều địa điểm hấp dẫn khác trên toàn quốc & quốc tế đi nào! 




Dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn & *vé máy bay* của Asiabooking cam kết sẽ giúp bạn có phòng tốt ở những *khách sạn tại Phan Thiết* và nhiều nơi khác với mức giá hấp dẫn, phải chăng nhất. Luôn truy cập *Asiabooking.com.vn* để có nhiều thông tin nhé! Thông tin ưu đãi Novela Muine Resort & Spa vui lòng truy cập ngay:* Asiabooking.com.vn* *hoặc gọi đến** Hotline: 0908 795989 để biết thêm chi tiết. 
*

----------


## Giahong

*Six Senses Côn Đảo Resort & Spa :* Giá ưu đãi cho khách Việt Nam 

*Six Senses Côn Đảo Resort & Spa* thuộc hệ thống resort và spa của *Six Senses* Việt Nam. Đây là nơi lưu trú được nhiều du khách yêu thích bởi không gian gần gũi với thiên nhiên biển đảo xinh đẹp. *Giá chỉ từ 8.030.000 đ/ 2 người / đêm* từ Asiabooking sẽ  giúp bạn nghỉ dưỡng đích thực ở resort 5 sao cao cấp. Bạn và gia đình hãy lựa chọn Six Senses Côn Đảo trên Asiabooking thay vì các *khách sạn tại Côn Đảo* khác để thỏa thích nghỉ ngơi không lo ngại giá nhé! 

Liên hệ đặt phòng: truy cập ngay:* Asiabooking.com.vn hoặc gọi đến Hotline: 0908 795989* *để biết thêm chi tiết.* 

Cùng ngắm bờ biển xanh và cơ sở vật chất hiện đại của Six Senses Côn Đảo nào:

----------


## Giahong

_Hội An Riverside Resort & Spa_
*Giá ưu đãi mùa hè 1.197.000 đ/ 2 người / đêm*

*Hội An Riverside Resort* tọa lạc tại 175 Cửa Đại, Hội An, diện tích khu resort khá rộng lên đến 9000m2 . Vị trí của khu nghỉ mát xinh đẹp này gần với biển Cửa Đại trong xanh và khu phố cổ trầm mặc. Khu *resort 4 sao tại Hội An* này sở hữu kiến trúc phương Đông hài hòa cùng cảnh quan thiên nhiên tươi mát. Bạn sẽ không bỏ lỡ một resort giá tốt, dịch vụ hoàn hảo như thế khi du lịch Hội An. 
Truy cập ngay *Asiabooking.com.vn* - dịch vụ *đặt phòng khách sạn* trong và ngoài nước uy tín, giá phải chăng để sớm có phòng của *resort tại Hội An* này truy cập ngay:* Asiabooking.com.vn hoặc gọi đến Hotline: 0908 795989 để biết thêm chi tiết.* 

Một số hình ảnh resort:

----------


## Giahong

*Hoàng Ngọc Resort Phan Thiết
Giá ưu đãi mùa hè 1.500.000đ*

Du lịch Phan Thiết nghỉ ngơi tại *Hoàng Ngọc Resort* du khách sẽ ngắm nhìn kiến trúc sang trọng đậm phong cách Việt. Resort sở hữu bờ biển sạch đẹp, nước biển trong và những rặng dừa xanh mát tạo nên một phong cảnh tuyệt mỹ. Khu nghỉ mát có 92 phòng nghỉ nhìn ra biển và 4 villa. Mỗi phòng của resort được trang bị đầy đủ tiện nghi như: máy lạnh, minibar, truyền hình cáp, máy pha cà phê, bồn tắm… Mọi thứ sẽ khiến bạn hài lòng khi tin tưởng lựa chọn *resort Hoàng Ngọc Phan Thiết* trên Asiabooking - dịch vụ *đặt phòng khách sạn* và *đặt vé máy bay* trong/ ngoài nước.

Nhanh tay săn ưu đãi cùa Hoàng Ngọc Resortvà nhiều* khách sạn tại Phan Thiết* khác trên  Asiabooking.com.vn. Vui lòng truy cập ngay:* Asiabooking.com.vn hoặc gọi đến Hotline: 0908 795989 để biết thêm chi tiết.*

Ngắm loạt ảnh của Hoàng Ngọc Resort trước nhé!

----------


## Giahong

Ưu đãi đồng giá cho các loại phòng tại Muine Paradise Resort 

Bạn muốn biến kỳ nghỉ tại Phan Thiết thành một kỷ niệm khó quên? Hãy đến với Muine Pradise Resort - chốn dừng chân lý tưởng, giá phải chăng. Chỉ với* mức giá từ 910.000đ/ 2 người/ đêm*, bạn và gia đình sẽ thỏa thích tắm biển, khám phá Phan Thiết và nhiều dịch vụ chất lượng khác từ *khách sạn tại Phan Thiết* xinh đẹp này.




Mùa hè đi biển thật thỏa thích cùng ưu đãi gía từ Asiabooking dành cho *Muine Paradise Resort* nào! Ngoài ra, hãy luôn truy cập Asiabooking để cập nhập nhiều ưu đãi, khuyến mãi hấp dẫn nhé! 

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN ASIABOOKING
Địa chỉ: 538/24 Quang Trung, Phường 11, Quận Gò Vấp, TP. HCM
Tel: 08 3589 3689
Hotline: 0908 795989
Email: bookings@asiabooking.com.vn

----------


## Giahong

*River Beach Resort & Residence Hội An*  
_Ưu đãi lớn! Mừng sinh nhật Asiabooking - Từ 03/05 - 30/06/2014_

Du lịch Hội An, bạn đừng bỏ qua khu nghỉ dưỡng tiện nghi, gần gũi với thiên nhiên *River Beach Resort & Residence*. Không gian phòng nghỉ trang nhã, tiện nghi và dịch vụ đạt chuẩn 4 sao *khách sạn tại Hội An*. Lựa chọn thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng này du khách sẽ thỏa thích vui chơi, trải nghiệm những khoảnh khắc khó quên bên gia đình, bạn bè. Mức giá chỉ từ 1.190.000đ , nhanh tay săn ưu đãi đi nào! 

Thông tin chi tiết chương trình, vui lòng truy cập ngay:* Asiabooking.com.vn* *hoặc gọi đến** Hotline: 0908 795989 để biết thêm chi tiết.
*

----------


## Giahong

The Cliff Resort & Residences Phan Thiết
_Ưu đãi nhân dịp sinh nhật Asiabooking nè cả nhà. Giá ưu đãi chỉ từ 1.782.000đ/ 2 người / đêm. 
_
Để lại những căng thẳng phía sau và đến thiên đường nghỉ ngơi lý tưởng The Cliff Resort & Residences Phan Thiết, bạn sẽ lấy lại được năng lượng cho cuộc sống bận rộn.
Nhanh tay truy cập *Asiabooking.com.vn* để săn ưu đãi đi nào! 

_CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN ASIABOOKING_
Địa chỉ: 538/24 Quang Trung, Phường 11, Quận Gò Vấp, TP. HCM
*Tel: 08 3589 3689*
*Hotline: 0908 795989*
Email: *bookings@asiabooking.com.vn*

----------


## Giahong

Khách sạn Galliot Nha Trang
Ưu đãi lớn mừng sinh nhật Asiabooking cùng *khách sạn Galliot* - một trong những *khách sạn tại Nha Trang* được du khách thập phương yêu thích. 

Nhìn từ bên ngoài Galliot sẽ khiến bạn ngỡ ngàng với 15 tầng cao chót vót mang vẻ sang trọng và hiện đại. Bước vào bên trong là sự ấm cúng và thư thái của không gian thoáng đãng khi hòa trộn giữa phong cách kiến trúc hiện đại và cổ điển. 

Chuyến du lịch Nha Trang của bạn sẽ thật thi vị và đáng nhớ khi *đặt phòng khách sạn* này trên Asiabooking - website *đặt phòng trực tuyến & vé máy bay* uy tín. Với mức giá chỉ từ *930.000đ/ 2 người/ 1 đêm*. Du khách sẽ có một chuyến đi thoải mái, thư thái.

Liên hệ ngay: *Asiabooking.com.vn* 
*Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989 - Email: bookings@asiabooking.com.vn*

----------


## Giahong

Giá cực sốc! Tưng bừng đón sinh nhật cùng Asiabooking
Giá "hot" : chỉ từ 1.980.000đ/ 2 người/ đêm dành cho du khách tại *Sea Links Beach Resort & Golf Phan Thiết*. Một trong những *resort 5 sao* chất lượng, thiết kế sang trọng của du lịch *Mũi Né - Phan Thiết*. 




Hãy cùng du lịch không lo về giá mà vẫn nghỉ ngơi thoải mái với dịch vụ chất lượng từ các *khách sạn, resort tại Việt Nam* vào dịp sinh nhật Asiabooking tròn 3 tuổi. Du khách sẽ có những khoảnh khắc ý nghĩa bên gia đình thân yêu. Vui lòng truy cập website : *Asiabooking.com.vn - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989 - Email: bookings@asiabooking.com.vn* để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết đi nào!

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn The Imperial Vũng Tàu*
_Chương trình ưu đãi cho booking trong tuần (từ thứ 6 - chủ nhật)_


Nghỉ ngơi tại _Khách sạn The Imperial Vũng Tàu_ - nơi sở hữu kiến trúc độc đáo của phòng cách boutique xuất phát từ cảm hứng của nữ hoàng Victoria trong lịch sử nước Anh. Bạn và gia đình sẽ có những giây phút thư giãn mùa hè cực chất cùng biển xanh, nắng vàng. Asiabooking - dịch vụ _đặt phòng khách sạn trực tuyến_ trong & ngoài nước rất vui vì mang đến cho những vị khách hàng dễ thương chương trình ưu đãi hấp dẫn này. Hãy luôn cập nhập thông tin của chúng tôi trên trang chủ của *Asiabooking* nhé!

Thông tin chi tiết cho chương trình ưu đãi: Vui lòng truy cập website *Asiabooking.com.vn - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989 - Email: bookings@asiabooking.com.vn*

----------


## Giahong

KHÁCH SẠN MƯỜNG THANH - NHA TRANG 
Mừng sinh nhật Asiabooking! Nhận ngay ưu đãi booking đặt vào phút chót 10 ngày

Du lịch biển Nha Trang cùng khách sạn Mường Thanh và trải nghiệm dịch vụ đặt phòng trực tuyến tiện lợi, tiết kiệm của Asiabooking ngay thôi!

+ Thông tin chi tiết nè mọi người : truy cập website *Asiabooking.com.vn - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989 - Email: bookings@asiabooking.com.vn
*
+ Một vài hình ảnh nhá hàng :

----------


## Giahong

*Ưu đãi chỉ có tại Asiabooking dành cho Khách sạn Gopatel - Đà Nẵng*

Du ngoạn Đà Nẵng để thỏa sức khám phá các danh thắng núi Bà Nà linh thiêng, bán đảo Sơn Trà hoang sơ... Du khách sẽ không ngần ngại lựa chọn *khách sạn Gopatel* - một khách sạn sở hữu _vẻ đẹp Âu giữa miền đất Á_. Asiabooking - dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn & vé máy bay mang đến cho bạn nhiều ưu đãi hấp dẫn. 

Với mức giá chỉ từ *854.000đ* để bạn quyết định lưu trú tại khách sạn cao cấp này. Ngay hôm nay, truy cập  *Asiabooking.com.vn* hoặc gọi đến Hotline: *0908 795989* để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết. 

Hình ảnh tuyệt đẹp về *khách sạn tại Đà Nẵng* - GOPATEL :

----------


## Giahong

*Du thuyền Emeraude Classic Hạ Long* 
_Ưu đãi chương trình mừng sinh nhật Asiabooking_

Một chuyến du lịch thú vị, khám phá di sản thiên nhiên thế giới - vịnh Hạ Long dễ dàng nằm trong tay bạn với mức giá chỉ từ *3.238.000đ/ 1 người / đêm* để trải nghiệm nghỉ dưỡng trên *du thuyền Emeraude Classic* chuẩn 5 sao. Cảm nhận sự hài lòng từ những cơ sở vật chất hiện đại, dịch vụ hoàn hảo trên *du thuyền tại Hạ Long* này sẽ mang đến những khoảnh khắc đáng nhớ cho bạn và gia đình. 

Lựa chọn *đặt phòng trực tuyến Asiabooking* là gợi ý lý tưởng để bạn du lịch tiết kiệm, nhanh chóng có phòng ưng ý tại các điểm đến hấp dẫn trong & ngoài nước. Hãy luôn cập nhập thông tin tại *Asiabooking.com.vn*. 
Thông tin cụ thể về việc đặt phòng khách sạn trực tuyến tại *Du thuyền Emeraude Classic Hạ Long* truy cập *Asiabooking.com.vn* hoặc gọi đến Hotline: *0908 795989* để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết.

----------


## Giahong

*Romana Resort & Spa
*_Ưu đãi chương trình Flash sales_


*Romana Resort & Spa* được thiết kế pha trộn phong cách Ý và châu Á. Đây sẽ là khu nghỉ mát đáng để bạn chi tiền nghỉ dưỡng so với việc ở một *khách sạn tại Phan Thiết*. Hãy tưởng tượng đến một chuyến đi thú vị, lãng mạn khi đêm xuống cùng nhau thưởng thức BBQ hải sản tươi ngon. Cùng hàn thuyên bên ly cocktail pha chế tinh tế hay đơn giãn là dạo mát trong những khu vườn xinh đẹp. Mọi thứ sẽ được bạn cảm nhận khi *đặt phòng khách sạn* tại* Resort Romana Phan Thiết* trên Asiabooking với mức giá chỉ từ *1.058.000đ/ 2 người / đêm.* 


Nhanh tay truy cập *Asiabooking.com.vn hoặc gọi đến Hotline:* *0908 795989* *để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết.* 
Một vài hình ảnh của khu nghỉ mát:

----------


## Giahong

Sea Links Beach Villas 
*Giá ưu đãi không gồm ăn sáng - Đến 31/05/2014* 


Du khách yêu vẻ đẹp trong xanh của biển Mũi Né, những hải sản tươi ngon mặn mòi vị biển. Còn chần chờ gì không đặt phòng ngay tại *Sea Links Beach Villas* - chuẩn 5 sao với mức giá chỉ từ *2.400.000đ / 6 người/ đêm.
*
Sở hữu những biệt thự sang trọng nằm giữa các hàng cọ xanh mướt. Sea Links Beach Villas đem lại cho du khách một bầu không khí trong lành và khung cảnh thanh bình của biển Mũi Né – Phan Thiết. Lựa chọn một trong các biệt thự này, bạn sẽ thấy sự khác biệt hoàn toàn khi chọn một *khách sạn tại Phan Thiết* để lưu trú, dịch vụ hoàn hảo. giá ưu đãi mà Asiabooking gửi đến như một lời tri ân với khách hàng nhân dịp sinh nhật 3 tuổi của dịch vụ *đặt phòng khách sạn* và *vé máy bay* Asiabooking chuyên nghiệp, uy tín.


*Hãy nhanh tay săn ưu đãi tại đây:* 

_CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN ASIABOOKING
Địa chỉ: 538/24 Quang Trung, Phường 11, Quận Gò Vấp, TP. HCM
Tel: 08 3589 3689
Hotline: 0908 795989
Email: bookings@asiabooking.com.vn_

Cùng ngắm một loạt ảnh ấn tượng về khu biệt thự Sea Links Beach nào!

----------


## Giahong

Khách sạn Eden Plaza Đà Nẵng
*Ưu đãi lưu trú tối thiểu 1 đêm - giá chỉ từ* 1.074.000 đ/ 2 người / đêm.
*
Eden Plaza Đà Nẵng* tạo ấn tượng bởi sự hào nhoáng giữa kiến trúc Âu và nội thất hiện đại. Khách sạn sẽ là điểm dừng chân lý tưởng đối với du khách khi đến Đà Nẵng – một trong 20 thành phố sạch nhất thế giới do diễn đàn hợp tác châu Á Thái Bình Dương bình chọn. Lưu trú tại bất kỳ một trong tổng cộng 110 phòng của* khách sạn tại Đà Nẵng* này, du khách sẽ cảm nhậnh sự thư thái và tận hưởng trọn vẹn chuyến đi khi tin tưởng dịch vụ *đặt phòng khách sạn* của Asiabooking.

Mọi thông tin về khách sạn Eden Plaza Đà Nẵng vui lòng truy cập *Asiabooking.com.vn hoặc gọi đến Hotline:* *0908 795989 để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết*. Ngoài ra, Asiabooking còn cung cấp dịch vụ *đặt vé máy bay* từ TPHCM đến Đà Nẵng, bạn hãy luôn theo dõi các thông tin thú vị, hấp dẫn trên *Asiabooking.com.vn* nhé!

----------


## Giahong

*Six Senses Côn Đảo Resort & Spa :* Giá ưu đãi cho khách Việt Nam 

*Six Senses Côn Đảo Resort & Spa* thuộc hệ thống resort và spa của *Six Senses* Việt Nam. Đây là nơi lưu trú được nhiều du khách yêu thích bởi không gian gần gũi với thiên nhiên biển đảo xinh đẹp. *Giá chỉ từ 8.030.000 đ/ 2 người / đêm* từ Asiabooking sẽ  giúp bạn nghỉ dưỡng đích thực ở resort 5 sao cao cấp. Bạn và gia đình hãy lựa chọn Six Senses Côn Đảo trên Asiabooking thay vì các *khách sạn tại Côn Đảo* khác để thỏa thích nghỉ ngơi không lo ngại giá nhé! 

*Liên hệ đặt phòng:* 

_CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN ASIABOOKING
Địa chỉ: 538/24 Quang Trung, Phường 11, Quận Gò Vấp, TP. HCM
Tel: 08 3589 3689
Hotline: 0908 795989
Email: bookings@asiabooking.com.vn
_
Cùng ngắm bờ biển xanh và cơ sở vật chất hiện đại của Six Senses Côn Đảo nào:

----------


## Giahong

Trải nghiệm kỳ nghỉ đẳng cấp 5 sao với chương trình khuyến mãi giá sốc tại *Sea Links Beach Resort & Golf Phan Thiết**
1.779.000 đồng/đêm, áp dụng cho 2 khách. 

Giá đã bao gồm ăn sáng, thuế và phí phục vụ. 
Giảm thêm giá cho thành viên Asiabooking
Liên hệ để nhận được mức giá ưu đãi tốt nhất
Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989
Email: bookings@asiabooking.com.vn

*

----------


## Giahong

*Giá ưu đãi mùa hè dành cho Terrace Resort Phú Quốc*
_Chỉ từ 1.045.000 đ/ 2 người / đêm_


*Terrace Resort Phú Quốc* sở hữu vị trí đắc địa nằm trên con đường Trần Hưng Đạo chạy dọc biển Bà Keo nổi tiếng của đảo ngọc. Chốn dừng chân lý tưởng này sẽ giúp bạn và gia đình tận hưởng mọi vẻ đẹp biển đảo và dịch vụ chất lượng. Khu nghỉ mát dễ dàng được tìm thấy tại địa chỉ 118/6 Trần Hưng Đạo, thị trấn Dương Đông, huyện Phú Quốc. Từ resort du khách mất vài phút đi bộ là có thể tắm biển và vào trung tâm thành phố cách đó 3km. *Resort tại Phú Quốc* này có 20 phòng nghỉ được thiết kế đơn giản nhưng vẫn hiện đại, tiện nghi, hài hòa trong cảnh quan. Mọi thứ tại khu nghỉ mát được thiết kế hoàn hảo đi kèm là sự hỗ trợ từ những nhân viên chuyên nghiệp. Điều này hứa hẹn sẽ khiến du khách ấn tượng mãi về chuyến du lịch Phú Quốc.

Liên hệ *đặt phòng khách sạn* Asiabooking ngay nào! Truy cập *Asiabooking.com.vn hoặc gọi đến Hotline:* *0908 795989.

*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Tháng Mười - Vũng Tàu.* 
Giá chỉ từ 450.000 đ/ 2 người/ đêm. Giá ưu đãi - Đến 31/05/2014

*Khách sạn Tháng Mười* nằm trên đường Thùy Vân, ngay trung tâm bờ biển Bãi Sau Vũng Tàu, rất thuận tiện cho du khách đến nghỉ thư giãn và tắm biển. 91 phòng khách sạn được thiết kế trang nhã với đầy đủ các tiện nghi của một khách sạn 2 sao chất lượng. Bạn yêu thích vẻ đẹp biển Vũng Tàu, cuối tuần này hãy *đặt phòng khách sạn* ngay trên Asiabooking - dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn và *đặt vé máy bay* uy tín.

Liên hệ sớm để còn phòng giá tốt nha mọi người. 
Thông tin truy cập tại đây: *Asiabooking.com.vn hoặc gọi đến Hotline:* *0908 795989

*

----------


## Giahong

Sandhills Beach Resort & Spa Phan Thiết
Giá ưu đãi đến 31/5/2014

*Sandhills Beach Resort & Spa Phan Thiết* tọa lạc tại thôn Tiến Bình, xã Tiến Thành, TP.Phan Thiết. Từ khu nghỉ mát du khách có thể đến mũi Kê Gà cách đó 20km để tham quan, tắm biển và chụp những bức ảnh tuyệt đẹp. Hệ thống 68 phòng nghỉ sang trọng, tiện nghi tại đây sẽ không làm bạn thất vọng ngay từ lần đầu đặt chân đến. 

Bạn yêu thích vẻ đẹp biển Mũi Né? bạn cần đặt *khách sạn tại Phan Thiết*. Hãy liên hệ ngay Asiabooking - dịch vụ *đặt phòng khách sạn* và *đặt vé máy bay* giá cạnh tranh để săn ưu đãi của Sandhills Beach Resort & Spa Phan Thiết với mức giá chỉ từ 795.000đ / 2 người/ đêm, giá đã bao gồm ăn sáng, thuế & phí phục vụ.

Thông tin chương trình ưu đãi truy cập tại đây: 
_CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN ASIABOOKING
Địa chỉ: 538/24 Quang Trung, Phường 11, Quận Gò Vấp, TP. HCM
Tel: 08 3589 3689
Hotline: 0908 795989_

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Eldore Huế*
_Giá shock! Cho booking đặt phút chót

_

*Khách sạn Eldora Huế* đặt dấu ấn trong lòng du khách bởi kiến trúc boutique sang trọng, hòa nhã. Nghỉ ngơi ở *khách sạn tại Huế* này, mọi mệt mỏi dường như tan biến vì có các dịch vụ chất lượng và những nhân viên niềm nở. Đến với Eldora Huế, bạn sẽ choáng ngợp trước vẻ đẹp phong cách tân cổ điển trong từng chi tiết, vật dụng trang trí và không gian của 81 phòng nghỉ. Sự kết hợp hài hòa tiện nghi và kiến trúc tạo nên các phòng nghỉ thoải mái, ấn tượng. Mức giá chỉ từ 1.079.000VNĐ/đêm/2 khách. Giá đã bao gồm ăn sáng, thuế và phí phục vụ! 

Thông tin ưu đãi vui lòng truy cập * Đặt phòng khách sạn giá rẻ trực tuyến Asiabooking - * *Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795 989. 


*

----------


## Giahong

*Salinda Premium Resort & Spa Phú Quốc.* 
Ưu đãi đặc biệt tại Asiabooking, chỉ từ 3,143,000 đồng/đêm.

*Salinda Premium Resort & Spa Phú Quốc* là *resort tại Phú Quốc* đạt chuẩn 5 sao đẳng cấp quốc tế sẽ *khai trương ngày 15/8*. Bạn có ý định đi du lịch từ 15/8/2014 hãy đặt phòng khách sạn này trên Asiabooking ngay nào. 
Thông tin liên hệ vui lòng truy cập Asiabooking.com.vn - dịch vụ *đặt phòng khách sạn* và *đặt vé máy bay*.
*Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795 989


*

----------


## Giahong

Grand Silverland Hotel & Spa
_Giá ưu đãi chào hè! Đến 30.09.2014_


*Grand Silverland Hotel & Spa* đạt chuẩn quốc tế 4 sao, đây là một trong những khách sạn sang trọng và hiện đại nhất của tập đoàn* khách sạn Tân Hải Long* tại TP. Hồ Chí Minh sôi động. *Mức giá chỉ từ 1.533.000đ ( áp dụng cho thành viên của Asiabooking)* .Nhanh tay đặt phòng* khách sạn tại TPHCM* này và đăng ký thành viên trên Asiabooking luôn nhé cả nhà.

Thông tin ưu đãi truy cậpAsiabooking.com.vn - dịch vụ *đặt phòng khách sạn và đặt vé máy bay.
Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795 989
*
 :Yahoo!:  Ngắm qua vài hình ảnh khách sạn nào!

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Havana Nha Trang*
*Ưu đãi, giá chỉ từ 2,250,000/đêm.* 

*Khách sạn Havana Nha Trang*  như một tòa lâu đài diễm lệ giữa lòng thành phố biển xinh đẹp. Là *khách sạn tại Nha Trang* có 41 tầng và hơn 1000 phòng, Havana Nha Trang đã trở thành điểm nhấn đối với nhiều khách du lịch khi đến thành phố biển cho kỳ nghỉ hay chuyến công tác.


 
Liên hệ ngay dịch vụ* đặt phòng khách sạn* Asiabooking* - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795 989.* Ngoài ra, dịch vụ *đặt vé máy bay* của Asiabooking cũng cung cấp các *vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nha Trang*. Hãy luôn đồng hành với chúng tôi trên vạn nẻo đường du lịch của bạn nhé!

----------


## Giahong

Dalat Edensee Lake Resort & Spa
*Trọn gói mùa hè - Đến 25/08/2014*

*Dalat Edensee Lake Resort & Spa* là khu nghỉ dưỡng 5 sao hài hòa về kiến trúc, hiện đại về tiện nghi và thân thiện nhờ đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp. Hãy nhanh tay *đặt phòng khách sạn* này trên Asiabooking để có mức *giá ưu đãi chỉ từ 2.331.000 VNĐ/đêm.


*

Thông tin khuyến mãi vui lòng liên hệ *Asiabooking.com.vn -* *Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795 989.* Chúc cả nhà có chuyến đi vui vẻ, tiết kiệm tại thành phố ngàn hoa cùng dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn và *đặt vé máy bay* uy tín Asiabooking nhé!

----------


## Giahong

Khách sạn Oscar Sài Gòn
*Khuyến mãi mùa hè với mức giá ưu đãi chỉ từ 1.110.000 VNĐ/ 2 người / đêm.* 
*Áp dụng đến 30/09/2014*

*Khách sạn Oscar* nằm ngay trung tâm của khu vực kinh doanh, du lịch và thương mại chính của TPHCM. Oscar Sài Gòn trước đây là *khách sạn Century Sài Gòn* tọa lạc tại địa chỉ 68A đại lộ Nguyễn Huệ, Quận 1, TP.HCM. Oscar được xây dựng dưới dạng tòa nhà 11 tầng với 107 phòng nghỉ tiện nghi, hiện đại, chuẩn khách sạn 4 sao.

Liên hệ *đặt phòng khách sạn tại* *Asiabooking.com.vn - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795 989*

----------


## Giahong

*Evason Ana Mandara Nha Trang Resort 

*

Khu resort* Evason Ana Mandara Nha Trang* sở hữu một bãi biển đẹp với làn nước trong xanh như ngọc của vịnh biển Nha Trang. Nghỉ dưỡng tại *resort 5 sao* này du khách sẽ hoàn toàn hài lòng với mọi thứ từ phòng nghỉ, dịch vụ cho đến nhân viên thân thiện, chuyên nghiệp. Mùa hè vi vu Nha Trang và *đặt phòng khách sạn* của *resort tại Nha Trang* nảy với mức *giá chỉ còn 4.450.000 VNĐ/ đêm* ( *giá trên chỉ áp dụng cho thành viên Asiabooking*). Nhanh tay *đăng ký thành viên* của Asiabooking để được hưởng ưu đãi hấp dẫn này nhé! 


Thông tin khuyến mãi vui lòng truy cập *Asiabooking.com.vn - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795 989*

----------


## Giahong

*Anantara Mui Ne Resort & Spa*
*Lưu trú 5 đêm thanh toán 4 đêm đến 31/10/2014

*

*Anantara Mui Ne Resort & Spa* là khu nghỉ dưỡng 5 sao nổi tiếng trong thiên đường *resort tại Mũi Né*. Khu resort sẽ là lựa chọn đúng đắn dành cho những vị khách yêu vẻ đẹp biển Mũi Né và những đồi cát vàng ấm áp. Mức giá ưu đãi 2.435.000 VNĐ/ 2 người/ đêm. Nhanh tay săn ưu đãi bằng cách truy cập *Asiabooking.com.vn* Hoặc gọi đến* Hotline: 0908 795 989* để *đặt phòng khách sạn* và xem thông tin chi tiết hơn.

----------


## Giahong

*La Veranda Resort Phú Quốc 
*
Ưu đãi ở 3 đêm thanh toán 2 đêm tại *resort La Veranda Phú Quốc* *giá chỉ 2.679.000 đồng/đêm*, áp dụng cho 2 khách. Giá đã bao gồm ăn sáng, thuế, phí phục vụ (giá trên không áp dụng vào ngày lễ, Tết và tùy thuộc vào tình trạng phòng của khách sạn)
Thông tin khuyến mãi vui lòng truy cập Asiabooking - dịch vụ *đặt phòng khách sạn* và *đặt vé máy bay* uy tín, chuyên nghiệp.
Website: *Asiabooking.com.vn*
*Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795 989*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Sunflower Central Sài Gòn*
*Khuyến mãi cực sốc - giá chỉ từ 1.333.000 VNĐ/ 2 người / đêm


*

Tọa lạc ngay trung tâm quận 1 sầm uất nơi mà du khách dễ dàng tham quan, mua sắm, ăn uống tại các địa điểm nổi tiếng của thành phố phồn hoa. *Khách sạn Sunflower Central* Sài Gòn thật sự là *khách sạn tại TPHCM* phù hợp cho mọi du khách. 

Bạn thích mức giá ưu đãi trên hãy nhanh chóng *đặt phòng khách sạn* tại Asiabooking.com.vn. Hoặc gọi đến *Hotline: 0908 795 989* để biết thêm thông tin.

----------


## Giahong

Angsana Lăng Cô Resort
*Giảm giá 20% cho đặt phòng trước 10 ngày. Áp dụng đến 30/06/2014*

Khu *resort Angsana Lăng Cô* đạt chuẩn 5 sao nổi tiếng với vẻ đẹp tự nhiên, cảnh quan nhìn toàn cảnh dãy Trường Sơn và biển Đông bình yên. Du khách di chuyển đến làng Cù Dù , xã Lộc Vinh , huyện Phú Lộc, tỉnh Thừa Thiên Huế sẽ tìm thấy *resort tại Huế* xinh đẹp này. Với mức *giá chỉ 2.815.000 VNĐ/ 2 người/ đêm* ( giá đã gồm ăn sáng, thuế & phí dịch vụ) . Bạn sẽ thỏa thích *đặt phòng khách sạn* của resort khi muốn khám phá các địa điểm hấp dẫn của mảnh đất cố đô.

Liên hệ đặt phòng tại *Asiabooking.com.vn*. Hoặc gọi đến *Hotline: 0908 795 989* *để biết thêm thông tin.*

----------


## Giahong

*Ana Mandara Villas Dalat Resort & Spa*

Trọn gói nghỉ dưỡng 02 đêm tại *Ana Mandara Resort* - Đến 31/07/2014. Giá được chia nhỏ cho mỗi đêm. Mức giá *chỉ từ 2.230.000 VNĐ/ 2 người*. Du khách khi đến với* resort tại Đà Lạt* này sẽ cảm nhận một cuộc sống nhẹ nhàng, bình yên, sống “chậm” cùng thiên cảnh và không gian phòng nghỉ tiện nghi, cao cấp. Đặc biệt khu *resort 5 sao* Ana Mandara trùng tu từ trên nền biệt thự Đà Lạt xưa nên dấu ấn kiến trúc Pháp cổ luôn được bảo tồn từ mái ngói, tường vôi, sàn bằng gỗ tự nhiên, khung cửa hay công tắ́c đèn. 

Thông tin chương trình ưu đãi vui lòng liên hệ Asiabooking - dịch vụ *đặt phòng khách sạn* và *đặt vé máy bay*. *Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.


*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Lotte Legend Sài Gòn
**
**Giá ưu đãi - Đến 30/09/2014


*

Những vị khách tin tưởng chọn dịch vụ *đặt phòng trực tuyến* Asiabooking hoặc du khách đang tìm thông tin *book phòng khách sạn* giá phải chăng, chất lượng tốt. Thì hãy nhanh tay đặt phòng *khách sạn tại TPHCM* khi muốn khám phá một Sài Gòn phồn hoa, đầy đủ hoạt động giải trí hấp dẫn. *Khách sạn Lotte Legend Sài Gòn* đang có *giá* *ưu đãi chỉ từ 3.068.000 VNĐ/ 2 người/ đêm* ( giá đã bao gồm ăn sáng, thuế & phí dịch vụ). Đừng chần chờ liên hệ *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989* để đặt phòng ngay nha cả nhà.

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Mường Thanh Đà Nẵng*
*Giảm 45% cho đặt phòng từ 2 đêm. Ưu đãi đến hết 31/12/2014*




*Khách sạn Mường Thanh Đà Nẵng* mang đến trải nghiệm hoàn toàn mới cho du khách khi đến với thành phố Đà Nẵng. Đây là *khách sạn tại Đà Nẵng* đạt chuẩn 4 sao được yêu thích bởi kiến trúc độc đáo xứ Tây Bắc và những dịch vụ chất lượng đi kèm. Mức giá ưu đãi chỉ từ *990.000 VNĐ/ 2 khách / đêm.* Giá đã bao gồm ăn sáng + thuế, phí dịch vụ. Nhanh tay săn ưu đãi sớm bằng cách liên hệ *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Holiday One Cần Thơ*
*Giá ưu đãi - Giảm 55% - Đến 30/9/2014; Giảm 50% - Từ 1/10 Đến 31/12/2104


*

Hè này thưởng ngay cho gia đình nhỏ của bạn chuyến du lịch Miền Tây thú vị, đáng nhớ tại *khách sạn Holiday One* đi nào. Mức giá ưu đãi *710.000VNĐ/ đêm*, áp dụng cho 2 khách, giá đã gồm ăn sáng, thuế & phí dịch vụ. Nhanh tay *đặt phòng khách sạn trực tuyến* trên Asiabooking nhé cả nhà.

Thông tin vui lòng truy cập *Asiabooking.com.vn - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Sheraton Nha Trang*
*Lưu trú 5 đêm thanh toán 4 đêm - Đến 31/10/2014*


*Khách sạn Sheraton Nha Trang* sở hữu vị thế đặc biệt bên ven biển xinh đẹp, là nơi giao thoa giữa sự sang trọng, không gian ấm cúng và cảnh sắc thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp. Mức giá ưu đãi chỉ từ *2.685.000 VNĐ/ đêm*, áp dụng cho 2 khách, giá đã bao gồm ăn sáng + thuế, phí dịch vụ. Nhanh tay đặt phòng *khách sạn tại Nha Trang* này qua Asiabooking - dịch vụ *đặt phòng khách sạn* & *đặt vé máy bay* uy tín với nhiều mức giá cạnh tranh nhất.


Thông tin ưu đãi liên hệ bằng cách truy cập *Asiabooking.com.vn* hoặc gọi đến *Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989* để được tư vấn thêm.

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Tân Sơn Nhất*
*

Ưu đãi đặt phòng trước 14 ngày. Áp dụng đến 31/12/2014

Khách sạn Tân Sơn Nhất* là một lựa chọn dành cho du khách thích trải nghiệm nghỉ dưỡng 5 sao khi du lịch đến TPHCM. Khách sạn hội tụ sự thuận tiện về vị trí, chất lượng dịch vụ, thiết kế trang nhã và đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp. *Khách sạn tại TPHCM* này tọa lạc ở số 202 Hoàng Văn Thụ , quận Phú Nhuận , TPHCM. Tân Sơn Nhất Sài Gòn có thiết kế theo kiến trúc Pháp sang trọng, thanh lịch xung quanh là khuôn viên cây xanh rợp bóng mát. 


Còn chần chờ gì mà không liên hệ *đặt phòng khách sạn* Tân Sơn Nhất trên Asiabooking với mức giá ưu đãi chỉ từ *1.820.000 VNĐ/ đêm* áp dụng cho 2 khách, giá đã gồm ăn sáng + thuế, phí dịch vụ. 
Thông tin chi tiết vui lòng truy cập *Asiabooking.com.vn* *hoặc gọi đến** Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989 để được tư vấn thêm.*















*
*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Tân Sơn Nhất*
*

Ưu đãi đặt phòng trước 14 ngày. Áp dụng đến 31/12/2014

Khách sạn Tân Sơn Nhất* là một lựa chọn dành cho du khách thích trải nghiệm nghỉ dưỡng 5 sao khi du lịch đến TPHCM. Khách sạn hội tụ sự thuận tiện về vị trí, chất lượng dịch vụ, thiết kế trang nhã và đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp. *Khách sạn tại TPHCM* này tọa lạc ở số 202 Hoàng Văn Thụ , quận Phú Nhuận , TPHCM. Tân Sơn Nhất Sài Gòn có thiết kế theo kiến trúc Pháp sang trọng, thanh lịch xung quanh là khuôn viên cây xanh rợp bóng mát. 

Còn chần chờ gì mà không liên hệ *đặt phòng khách sạn* Tân Sơn Nhất trên Asiabooking với mức giá ưu đãi chỉ từ *1.820.000 VNĐ/ đêm* áp dụng cho 2 khách, giá đã gồm ăn sáng + thuế, phí dịch vụ. 
Thông tin chi tiết vui lòng truy cập *Asiabooking.com.vn hoặc gọi đến Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989 để được tư vấn thêm.*














*
*

----------


## Giahong

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH: PHÁT HÀNH THẺ THÀNH VIÊN. QUÁ HẤP DẪN NÈ CẢ NHÀ 

Với mong muốn tạo sự gắn kết lâu dài và đem lại nhiều lợi ích thiết thực cho khách hàng khi sử dụng *dịch vụ đặt phòng*, *đặt vé máy bay*, *đặt tour* trực tuyến, *Asiabooking* hân hạnh triển khai chương trình phát hành *THẺ THÀNH VIÊN.
*
Đăng ký nhận thẻ bằng cách truy cập Asiabooking.com.vn và click vào banner chương trình PHÁT HÀNH THẺ THÀNH VIÊN. Nhanh tay đăng ký để hưởng nhiều ưu đãi nhé!

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Golf 3 Đà Lạt*
*Giá ưu đãi đến 28/8/2014
*
*Khách sạn Golf 3* Đà Lạt tọa lạc ở địa chỉ số 4 đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai. *Khách sạn tại Đà Lạt* này được xây dựng thành 7 tầng gồm 78 phòng nghỉ tiện nghi, thiết kế theo kiến trúc hiện đại hài hoà trong không gian tự nhiên của Đà Lạt. 


Giải nhiệt mùa hè bằng chuyến du lịch Đà Lạt ngay đi cả nhà. Mức giá ưu đãi chỉ từ 920.000 VNĐ/ đêm , áp dụng cho 2 khách ( giá đã gồm ăn sáng + phí, dịch vụ). Thông tin vui lòng truy cập link sau: *http://bit.ly/1murar0 hoặc gọi đến* *Hotline: 0908 795989 để được tư vấn thêm.
*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Novotel Đà Nẵng Premier Han River*
*Lưu trú 3 đêm thanh toán 2 đêm - Đến 31/08/2014.
*
*Khách sạn Novotel Đà Nẵng Premier Han River* nằm trên bờ Tây sông Hàn. Khách sạn 4 sao có vị trí đắc địa, dịch vụ hoàn hảo này luôn là lựa chọn của khách du lịch và doanh nhân khi đến Đà Nẵng. Mức giá ưu đãi chỉ từ 1.740.000 VNĐ/ 2 khách/ đêm, giá đã gồm ăn sáng + thuế, phí dịch vụ. Nhanh tay đặt phòng khách sạn này và đặt *vé máy bay đi Đà Nẵng* của Asiabooking luôn nhé cả nhà.

Thông tin chi tiết truy cập tại : *Asiabooking.com.vn* hoặc gọi đến *Hotline: 0908 795989* *để được tư vấn thêm**.*

----------


## tienlich

nhìn ảnh đã muốn đi rồi, cho mình hỏi đi Đà Nẵng giá vé từ Hà nội vào đó là bao nhiêu

----------


## Giahong

> nhìn ảnh đã muốn đi rồi, cho mình hỏi đi Đà Nẵng giá vé từ Hà nội vào đó là bao nhiêu



Chào bạn tienlich ! sorry vì trả lời muộn nha! giá vé bạn hỏi cho chặng bay Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng của Vietnam Airlines là : 1.600.000 VNĐ( giá 1 chiều) . Bạn có thể vào link sau để tham khảo thêm nhá! http://asiabooking.com.vn/tim-chuyen-bay-fixf1733.html

----------


## Giahong

*
* :Yahoo!: *Mùa phượng tím! Trọn gói 3 ngày 2 đêm - Đến 30/09/2014. Giá đã được giảm cho mỗi đêm tại Ngọc Lan Resort Đà Lạt.
*



Đến thành phố ngàn hoa và lưu trú trong *khách sạn tại Đà Lạt* mang tên Ngọc Lan này bạn sẽ cảm nhận được sự ấm áp trong không gian và đội ngũ nhân viên thân thiện. MỨC GIÁ HẤP DẪN CHỈ TỪ *1.310.000 VNĐ/ đêm* ( giá áp dụng cho thành viên Asiabooking). Hãy đăng ký làm thành viên của Asiabooking để có nhiều mức giá phòng hấp dẫn cùng các khuyến mãi chỉ dành cho thành viên. 

Thông tin chi tiết truy cập tại : *Asiabooking.com.vn* hoặc gọi đến *Hotline: 0908 795989* để được tư vấn thêm.

----------


## Giahong

*Victoria Phan Thiết Beach Resort & Spa
*


Bạn có tin chăng? Mức giá ưu đãi chỉ từ *1.940.000 VNĐ/ đêm*, áp dụng cho 2 khách. Giá đã gồm ăn sáng + thuế, phí dịch vụ. Nhanh tay săn ưu đãi "*lưu trú 3 đêm thanh toán 2 đêm - Đến 30/09/2014*" từ *Victoria Phan Thiết Beach Resort & Spa*. Giá đã được chia nhỏ cho mỗi đêm. Chỉ có tại Asiabooking - dịch vụ *đặt phòng khách sạn* & *đặt vé máy bay trực tuyến* uy tín, giá tốt. 
*LIÊN HỆ NGAY: Hotline: 0908 795989 để được tư vấn thêm.*

----------


## Giahong

*Mia Resort Nha Trang* hiện đang có giá tốt trên Asiabooking - dịch vụ *đặt phòng khách sạn* & *đặt vé máy bay online*, uy tín. 

Mức giá chỉ từ : *3.080.000 VNĐ/ đêm*, áp dụng cho 2 khách. Chương trình kéo dài đến 15/12/2014. Giá đã gồm thuế, phí + ăn sáng. Thông tin chi tiết, vui lòng truy cập : *Asiabooking.com.vn* hoặc gọi đến Hotline: *0908 795989* để được tư vấn thêm.

----------


## Giahong

Khu nghỉ mát xinh đẹp " *Golden Coast Resort & Spa Phan Thiết* " tọa lạc tại Tiến An, Tiến Thành, thành phố Phan Thiết, tỉnh Bình Thuận. Mỗi khi hè đến, khung cảnh thơ mộng ở đây trở nên hấp dẫn nhiều du khách thập phương lựa chọn khi *du lịch Phan Thiết*. Với 75 phòng nghỉ thiết kế trang nhã đi kèm các tiện nghi cao cấp. *Resort tại Phan Thiết* này sẽ không làm bạn thất vọng ngay từ lần đầu đặt chân đến.


 :Yahoo!: Asiabooking đang có chương trình trọn gói nghỉ dưỡng bao gồm bữa ăn - Đến 31/10/2014. Mức giá chỉ từ *1.335.000 VNĐ/ đêm* nghỉ dưỡng tại Golden Coast Resort & Spa Phan Thiết. Nhấc máy và gọi ngay *0908 795989* để được tư vấn thêm.

----------


## Giahong

*Ana Mandara Villas Dalat Resort & Spa*

 :Embarrassment:  Ana Mandara Villas Resort là điểm dừng chân lý tưởng mà Asiabooking muốn gợi ý cho bạn. Chỉ cần *đặt phòng trước 45 ngày*, bạn sẽ được *giảm đến 10%*, áp dụng đến 31/12/2014.


Được thiết kế theo lối kiến trúc Pháp cổ sang trọng và sở hữu vị trí đắc địa trên một ngọn đồi lãng mạn, du khách đến với *Ana Mandara Villas Dalat Resort & Spa* sẽ cảm nhận được lối sống nhẹ nhàng, bình yên cùng thiên cảnh và không gian phòng nghỉ cao cấp, tiện nghi.

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Moevenpick Saigon*


 :Smile:  Du lịch mùa hè sẽ thật thú vị và tiết kiệm khi đặt phòng tại Khách sạn Moevenpick Saigon. Với chương trình khuyến mãi *Ở 4 đêm thanh toán 3 đêm* áp dụng đến *31/10/2014* với giá cực sốc, chỉ *1.825.000 VNĐ/đêm*. Nhanh tay nhấc máy gọi đến số *08 3589 3689* hoặc truy cập website *Asiabooking.com.vn* để đặt phòng ngay nhé!


Với vị trí đắc địa trên con đường Nguyễn Văn Trỗi sầm uất của quận Phú Nhuận cùng kiến trúc tinh tế đến từng chi tiết, hệ thống 268 phòng tại khách sạn 5 sao ở sài gòn này được trang bị đầy đủ các tiện nghi cho một kỳ nghỉ tuyệt vời.

----------


## Giahong

*The Shells Resort & Spa Phú Quốc*


The Shells Resort & Spa Phú Quốc thừa hưởng vẻ đẹp biển xanh, nắng ấm của biển. Đây còn là nơi dễ dàng để du khách tìm kiếm sự nghỉ dưỡng cao cấp đạt chuẩn 5 sao khi du lịch đến đảo ngọc. Mọi thứ tại khu nghỉ mát sẽ làm hài lòng những vị khách khó tính nhất.

*Resort tại Phú Quốc* này hiện đang có ưu đãi *Khuyến mãi mừng khai trương* với giá tốt chỉ từ *4.508.000 VNĐ / đêm* đã bao gồm ăn sáng, thuế và phí dịch vụ, áp dụng đến *31/10/2014*. Đăt phòng ngay tại The Shells Resort Phú Quốc để có một chuyến du lịch giải nhiệt cho mùa hè này bạn nhé!  :dance:

----------


## Giahong

*Phú Thịnh Boutique Resort & Spa Hội An*


Khu resort cách trung tâm phố cổ và biển Cửa Đại 5 phút đi bộ rất thuận tiện để bạn khám phá, ăn uống, vui chơi. Với 60 phòng nghỉ trang bị đầy đủ tiện nghi như: TV LCD, truyền hình cáp, điện thoại, wifi, dép đi trong phòng, két an toàn, máy sấy tóc… Hầu hết, các phòng có ban công hướng hồ bơi/ sân vườn mang đến cho du khách giây phút thư giãn cùng cảnh quan. 

>> CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI CHỈ CÓ TẠI ASIABOOKING : Trọn gói thư giản hấp dẫn khi đặt phòng *PHÚ THỊNH BOUTIQUE RESORT & SPA*. Áp dụng từ 3/5 - 30/9/2014. Mức giá chỉ từ *1.120.000 VNĐ/ đêm*, áp dụng cho 2 khách.

*>> LIÊN HỆ NGAY: Asiabooking.com.vn hoặc gọi đến Hotline: 0908 795989 để được tư vấn thêm.

*

----------


## Giahong

*Singapore* - một thành phố xinh đẹp,hấp dẫn luôn là điểm dừng chân lý tưởng cho những ai đam mê du lịch. Asiabooking cung cấp thông tin *vé máy bay đi Singapore giá rẻ* cho cả nhà nè! 


Hy vọng sau khi tham khảo mọi người sẽ xách ba lô lên và đi ngay đến đảo quốc sư tử. Thông tin giá vé máy bay vui lòng liên hệ: *Asiabooking.com.vn* hoặc gọi đến Tel: *08 3589 3689*, Hotline: *0908 795989* để được tư vấn thêm.

----------


## Giahong

*Champa Resort & Spa Phan Thiết*
*Giá ưu đãi chào hè! Đến 30.09.2014

*
*Champa Resort & Spa Phan Thiết* thiết kế độc đáo theo phong cách Chăm cổ điển, sang trọng. Đây là một khu nghỉ mát hài hòa trong cảnh quan biển xanh, nắng vàng mà du khách nên lựa chọn lưu trú. Nhanh tay *đặt phòng khách sạn* này để tận hưởng kỳ nghỉ đáng nhớ tại một trong những *resort ở Phan Thiết* giá ưu đãi chỉ từ* 850.000 VNĐ/ đêm /  2 khách.*

>> Đặt phòng ngay liên hệ: *Asiabooking.com.vn* hoặc gọi đến *Tel: 08 3589 3689, Hotline: 0908 795989* để được tư vấn thêm.

----------


## Giahong

*DU LỊCH MŨI NÉ - PHAN THIẾT: ĐẶT PHÒNG GIÁ RẺ NÀO CẢ NHÀ:* 

>> *Sandhills Beach Resort & Spa Phan Thiết*: Giá chỉ từ 839.000 VNĐ/ đêm / 2 khách

>> *Novela Muine Resort & Spa*: Giá ưu đãi - Đến 15.10.2014. Mức giá chỉ từ: 1.005.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách. 

>> *Muine Bay Resort*: khuyến mãi chào Hè - Áp dụng đến 30.10.2014. Giá không áp dụng Lễ, Tết. Mức giá chỉ từ 1.270.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách. 

>> *Golden Coast Resort & Spa Phan Thiết*: Trọn gói nghỉ dưỡng bao gồm bữa ăn - Đến 31/10/2014. Mức giá chỉ từ 1.335.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách. 

>> *The Cliff Resort & Residences Phan Thiết*: Giá ưu đãi trong tuần - Đến 31.10.2014. Mức giá chỉ từ 1.578.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách. 

>> *Lotus Muine Beach Resort and Spa*: Giá ưu đãi - Áp dụng đến 31/10/2014. Mức giá chỉ từ 1.085.000 VNĐ/ đêm / 2 khách. 

>> *Mia Resort Mũi Né*: Ở 3 trả 2.5 đêm. Áp dụng đến 30/9/2014. Mức giá chỉ từ : 1.570.000 VNĐ/ đêm / 2 khách.

*>> LIÊN HỆ NGAY:* *Asiabooking.com.vn hoặc gọi đến Tel: 08 3589 3689, Hotline: 0908 795989 để được tư vấn thêm.*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Châu Long Sapa II*
*Giá ưu đãi cho hè này! - Đến 30.9.2014

*
Bạn dự định du lịch Sapa nhưng chưa tìm được *khách sạn giá rẻ* nào! Hãy *đặt phòng khách sạn* tại *khách sạn Châu Long Sapa II* chuẩn 4 sao, giá hạt dẻ. Chỉ có tại Asiabooking - dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn & vé máy bay uy tín.

*ĐẶT PHÒNG NGAY HÔM NAY NÀO*: Truy cập Asiabooking.com.vn hoặc gọi đến Tel: 08 3589 3689, Hotline: 0908 795989 để được tư vấn thêm.

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Dakruco 3 sao Buôn Mê Thuột
Ưu đãi ngày hè - Đến 30/09/2014**Khách sạn Dakruco 3 sao Buôn Mê Thuột* là một địa chỉ lý tưởng khi du khách đến với mảnh đất Tây Nguyên – thủ phủ của cà phê và văn hóa cồng chiêng đặc sắc.

Từ *khách sạn Dakruco* bạn và gia đình sẽ dễ dàng tham quan, thưởng ngoạn danh lam, thắng cảnh và nghỉ dưỡng. Quy mô khách sạn tại Buôn Mê Thuột này lên đến 31 phòng thiết kế hiện đại đi kèm nhiều dịch vụ cao cấp sẽ làm hài lòng khách đến, ấn tượng với khách đi.

>> Asiabooking đang có giá ưu đãi chỉ từ *550.000 VNĐ/ đêm / 2 khách* áp dụng cho nghỉ dưỡng tại khách sạn Dakruco . Nhanh tay truy cập *Asiabooking.com.vn* hoặc liên hệ *Tel: 08 3589 3689, Hotline: 0908 795989* để được tư vấn thêm.

----------


## Giahong

*Takalau Resort Phan Thiết*
*Giá ưu đãi hè này! Đến 31/10/2014

*Khu resort sở hữu 30 phòng thiết kế sang trọng, gọn gàng, sạch sẽ, bao quanh là sân vườn thoáng đãng. Điều này tạo cảm giác gần gũi thiên nhiên khi du khách đến đây lưu trú. Bên trong các phòng nghỉ trang bị đầy đủ tiện nghi đạt chuẩn *resort 3 sao tại Phan Thiết*. Bạn sẽ thoải mái vô cùng khi đặt mình trên những chiếc giường êm ái hay sử dụng các vật dụng như: TV, truyền hình cáp, máy lạnh, nội thất, bồn tắm… 

>> GIÁ ƯU ĐÃI CHỈ TỪ :_ 1.336.000 VNĐ/ ĐÊM / 2 KHÁCH_. GIÁ ĐÃ GỒM ĂN SÁNG + THUẾ, PHÍ DỊCH VỤ.

>> Săn ưu đãi bằng cách liên hệ: *Tel: 08 3589 3689, Hotline: 0908 795989. 

*

----------


## Giahong

*The Beach Resort Phan Thiết*
*Giá ưu đãi - Đến 31/10/2014

*Khu nghỉ mát nằm cách trung tâm thành phố Phan Thiết khoảng 12km, rất thuận tiện để bạn và gia đình vui chơi, mua sắm hay tìm kiếm các địa chỉ ẩm thực nổi tiếng. Quy mô của *resort tại Phan Thiết* này gồm 44 phòng thiết kế đẹp mắt, bày trí nội thất hợp lý. 

>> Giá ưu đãi chỉ từ: *926.000 VNĐ/ đêm / 2 khách*. Liên hệ ngay: *Tel: 08 3589 3689, Hotline: 0908 795989. 

*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Oriole Nha Trang

Khách sạn Oriole nằm tại trung tâm thành phố Nha Trang. Nghỉ tại khách sạn rất thuận tiện cho du khách đi tham quan thành phố cũng như đến các điểm du lịch ở địa phương. Nơi đây chỉ cách sân bay Nha Trang 1,2km và cách Tháp Bà lịch sử chưa đầy 1km.*_
>> MỨC GIÁ PHÒNG CHỈ TỪ: 550.000 VNĐ/ ĐÊM / 2 KHÁCH. GIÁ ĐÃ GỒM ĂN SÁNG + THUẾ, PHÍ DỊCH VỤ.

>> LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT PHÒNG:_ *Tel: 08 3589 3689, Hotline: 0908 795989. 

*

----------


## Giahong

*CÁC KHÁCH SẠN NHA TRANG GIÁ RẺ TRÊN ASIABOOKING CHO MỌI NGƯỜI THAM KHẢO NÈ!*
 :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!: 

*- Khách Sạn Green World Nha Trang: Giá chỉ từ 1.200.000 VNĐ/ đêm

- VDB Nha Trang Hotel: Giá chỉ từ 1.000.000 VNĐ/ đêm.

- Wild Beach Resort Nha Trang: Giá chỉ từ 1.180.000 VNĐ/ đêm.

-Khách sạn Galliot Nha Trang: Giá chỉ từ 888.000 VNĐ/ đêm.

- Mer Perle Hòn Tằm Resort: Giá chỉ từ 2.536.000 VNĐ/ đêm.*

*LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT PHÒNG:* *Tel: 08 3589 3689, Hotline: 0908 795989.*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Đèn Lồng Hội An
Giá ưu đãi cho khách Việt Nam - Áp dụng đến 30/9/2014**Khách sạn Đèn Lồng Hội An* mang đến cho du khách không gian nghỉ ngơi thoải mái, thư giãn đạt chuẩn 3 sao. Đây là gợi ý mà Asiabooking dành cho khách du lịch lẫn doanh nhân khi đến với phố cổ.



Vị trí của* khách sạn tại Hội An* này gần phố cổ thơ mộng trong vòng 5 phút đi bộ, cách biển Cửa Đại 15 phút đạp xe. Khoảng cách này rất thuận tiện để du khách cảm nhận các cảnh quan và nhịp sống nơi đây. Hệ thống 62 phòng của khách sạn tại Hội An này thiết kế trang nhã theo phong cách truyền thống , bên trong trang bị đầy đủ tiện nghi thiết yếu như: TV LCD, điện thoại quốc tế, điều hòa nhiệt độ, mini bar, wifi/ internet, giường ngủ, phòng tắm với các vật dụng cá nhân…



>> MỨC GIÁ ƯU ĐÃI CHỈ TỪ 612.000 VNĐ/ ĐÊM, ÁP DỤNG CHO 2 KHÁCH. NHANH TAY ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN GIÁ RẺ BẰNG CÁCH GỌI ĐẾN *Tel: 08 3589 3689, Hotline: 0908 795989. 

*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Eldora Huế**Giá ưu đãi - Đến 30.09.2014

*Chỉ từ *950.000 VNĐ/ đêm*, áp dụng cho 2 khách khi nghỉ tại khách sạn Eldora Huế chuẩn 4 sao. Bạn tin hay không? 

>> Hãy truy cập Asiabooking và chọn *khách sạn Eldore Huế* để khám phá giá phòng hấp dẫn trên nhé! Hoặc giọ đến *Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.

*

----------


## Giahong

*Sim Garden PHÚ QUỐC
Giá ưu đãi - Áp dụng đến 31/10/2014*Simgarden Resort nằm ngay trung tâm thị trấn Dương Đông, cách chợ đêm Dinh Cậu 2 km và cách sân bay quốc tế Phú Quốc 10km, trên trục đường chính Trần Hưng Đạo trải dài theo đường biển hướng về phía Nam đảo.

Nằm cạnh bãi biển dài và xinh đẹp của Phú Quốc một trong những vùng biển đẹp nhất nước nước, Với lối kiến trúc cổ xưa, thiết kế đơn giản Simgarden Resort sẽ mang đến cho Quý khách một cảm giác thật sự yên tỉnh.

>> *GIÁ ƯU ĐÃI CHỈ TỪ: 660.000 VNĐ/ ĐÊM / 2 KHÁCH. ( giá đã gồm ăn sáng + thuế, phí dịch vụ )*

>> *LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT PHÒNG*: *Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.

*

----------


## Giahong

*Lan Rừng Resort & Spa
Kỳ nghỉ yêu thương! Đến 30.12.2014**Lan Rừng Resort & Spa được kiến tạo như một viên ngọc của thành phố biển Vũng Tàu. Khu nghỉ dưỡng sở hữu không gian thoáng đãng, phong cảnh hữu tình với khuôn viên cây xanh giữa biển xanh viền cát trắng. Đây sẽ là địa chỉ quen thuộc với những du khách muốn tận hưởng bản nhạc biển và gió.

Trong số các resort ở Vũng Tàu, Lan Rừng Resort & Spa tự hào về chất lượng dịch vụ và không gian kiến trúc độc đáo của mình. Resort tọa lạc tại số 03-06 đường Hạ Long, Phường 2, Vũng Tàu. Vị trí đắc địa “tựa sơn hướng thủy” của khu nghỉ dưỡng đã làm say lòng bao du khách khi đặt chân đến Vũng Tàu. 

>> Giá ưu đãi chỉ từ 1.932.000 VNĐ/ đêm / 2 khách. 

>> LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT PHÒNG TRỰC TUYẾN: Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.











*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Sài Gòn Hạ Long
Giá ưu đãi mùa hè - Từ 04/05 - 30/09/2014**Khách sạn Sài Gòn Hạ Long* đạt chuẩn 4 sao về chất lượng dịch vụ và cơ sở vật chất. Đây là một khách sạn lý tưởng để du khách khám phá mọi vẻ đẹp vịnh Hạ Long.

Vị trí khách sạn nằm ngay bên bờ biển Hạ Long xinh đẹp. sài gòn Hạ Long Hotel là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo của building và biệt thự. Bạn sẽ tìm thấy khách sạn tại địa chỉ đường Hạ Long, phường Bãi Cháy, TP. Hạ Long. 
*
>> MỨC GIÁ ƯU ĐÃI CHỈ TỪ: 850.000 VNĐ/ ĐÊM /  2 KHÁCH.

**>> LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT PHÒNG: Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.

*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Lavender Sài Gòn*
*Giá ưu đãi - Đến 30.09.2014*

*Khách sạn Lavender Sài Gòn* tọa lạc gần khu trung tâm thành phố năng động, xa hoa. Đây là khách sạn 3 sao đáng để bạn chi tiền lưu trú và dễ dàng tiếp cận được mọi thứ thú vị của TPHCM.

Du khách chỉ cần di chuyển đến địa chỉ 208 - 210 Lê Thánh Tôn, Quận 1, TP.HCM là đến khách sạn. Mang cái tên dễ thương về một loài hoa, kiến trúc khách sạn khá lãng mạn và mỗi khu vực đều bài trí hoa lavender tím thơ mộng. Do đó, khi lựa chọn lưu trú tại đây bạn sẽ cảm thấy mọi mệt mỏi dường như tan biến.

>> ƯU ĐÃI CHỈ CÓ TRÊN ASIABOOKING: Mức giá phòng chỉ từ* 835.000 VNĐ/ đêm / 2 khách*. Giá đã gồm ăn sáng, thuế + phí, dịch vụ. 

>> LIÊN HỆ: * Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.

*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn The Imperial Vũng Tàu*
*Giá ưu đãi trong tuần - Từ 03/09 - 31/10/2014

*
*Khách sạn The Imperial Vũng Tàu* là một trong những khách sạn được du khách yêu thích khi du lịch Vũng Tàu. Khách sạn sở hữu kiến trúc độc đáo của phong cách boutique xuất phát từ cảm hứng của nữ hoàng Victoria trong lịch sử nước Anh. 

*The Imperial Vũng Tàu* thuộc hàng khách sạn 5 sao tọa lạc tại vị trí đắc địa số 159 đường Thùy Vân, Vũng Tàu. Hệ thống 144 phòng của khách sạn rất rộng rãi, mỗi phòng được trang trí giấy dán tường trang nhã cùng một số bức tranh nổi tiếng thời nữ hoàng Victoria. 

*>> GIÁ ƯU ĐÃI: Chỉ từ 2.535.000 VNĐ/ đêm / 2 khách. Giá đã gồm ăn sáng + thuế, phí dịch vụ.*

*>> LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT PHÒNG TRỰC TUYẾN: Asiabooking.com.vn -* *Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.

*

----------


## Giahong

*The Nature Villas & Resort*


✥ Địa chỉ: Nguyễn Tất Thành, Hòa Hiệp Nam, Liên Chiểu, Đà Nẵng

✥ Hạng sao: ★★★

✥ Mức giá ưu đãi: 830.000 VNĐ/ đêm, áp dụng cho 2 khách. Giá đã gồm ăn sáng + thuế, phí dịch vụ. Khuyến mãi kéo dài đến 31/12/2014.

☛ Liên hệ đặt phòng: *Asiabooking.com.vn - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989. 
*

----------


## Giahong

*Champa Resort & Spa Phan Thiết*

Giá ưu đãi chào hè! Đến 30.09.2014

--> Duy nhất chỉ trên Asiabooking, giá phòng chỉ từ *850.000 VNĐ/ đêm*, áp dụng cho 2 khách nghỉ ngơi tại *Champa Resort.* Một trong những resort tại Phan Thiết có dịch vụ hoàn hảo , cơ sở vật chất đạt chuẩn 4 sao.

--> Đặt phòng tại đây: *Asiabooking.com.vn - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989. 

*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Green World Nha Trang
*
Đi đâu vào 2/9 thì cũng phải *đặt phòng giá rẻ* để có hầu bao thật lớn nghỉ ngơi thỏa thích cũng như du lịch được nhiều hơn. Hãy đồng hành cùng *Asiabooking* để có nhiều lựa chọn phòng nghỉ cho các chuyến du ngoạn của bạn nhé! Hiện tại, chúng tôi đang có khuyến mãi giá ưu đãi *khách sạn Green World Nha Trang*. Mức giá chỉ từ *1.200.000 VNĐ/ đêm. Áp dụng đến 31/10/2014*. Nhanh tay nắm bắt ưu đãi này nhé!

*--> LIÊN HỆ* : *Asiabooking.com.vn - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989. 

*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Thanh Bình Riverside Hội An*★★★★

*Địa chỉ*: Đường Nguyễn Du, quảng trường Sông Hoài, Phố cổ Hội An

*Mức giá chỉ từ*: 1.160.000 VNĐ/ đêm dành cho 2 khách. Chương trình áp dụng đến 30/9/2014.

*ĐẶT PHÒNG TẠI ĐÂY:* *Asiabooking.com.vn - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989. 

*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Mường Thanh Sông Lam*  ✔ Hạng sao: 5 sao
✔ Khuyến mãi: Giá ưu đãi cho booking đặt trước 14 ngày. Kéo dài đến 31.12.2014
✔ Giá ưu đãi chỉ từ : *757.000 VNĐ/ đêm / 2 khách. Đã gồm ăn sáng + thuế phí dịch vụ.*
✔ *LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT PHÒNG: Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989 

*

----------


## Giahong

*TOP CÁC KHÁCH SẠN TẠI SÀI GÒN GIÁ ƯU ĐÃI:*




*1/ Khách sạn Lavender Sài Gòn* : Giá ưu đãi - Đến 30.09.2014. Mức giá chỉ từ 835.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.

*2/ Khách sạn Oscar Sài Gòn*: Giá ưu đãi, không bao gồm ăn sáng. Đến 30.09.2014. Giá phòng chỉ từ 845.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.

*3/ Khách sạn Sunflower Central*: Đặt phòng tối thiểu 3 đêm - giảm 35% giá phòng - áp dụng đến 31.12.2014. Giá phòng chỉ từ 1.238.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.

*4/ Khách sạn The White 1 Sài Gòn*: Giá ưu đãi giảm 35% cho booking đến 31/12/2014. Giá chỉ từ 756.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.

*5/ Khách sạn Moevenpick Saigon*: Ở 4 đêm thanh toán 3 đêm. Đến 31/10/2014 - Giá được chia nhỏ cho mỗi đêm. Giá phòng chỉ từ 1.825.000 VNĐ/ đêm /  2 khách.

*6/ Khách sạn Duxton Sài Gòn*: Giá phòng ưu đãi chỉ từ 1.659.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách. Áp dụng đến 30/9/2014.

*7/ Khách sạn Golden Central Sài Gòn*: Khuyến mãi mùa Hè 2014 - Giá tốt áp dụng từ 01.05 - 30.09.2014. Giá phòng chỉ từ 1.485.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.

*8/ Khách sạn Novotel Saigon Centre*: Giá ưu đãi cho booking tối thiểu 2 đêm - Đến 30/9/2014. Giá phòng chỉ từ 1.569.000 VNĐ/ đêm / 2 khách. 

*9/ Khách sạn Ramana Sài Gòn:* Khuyến mãi mùa hè - Đến 30/09/2014. Giá phòng chỉ từ 1.075.000 VNĐ/ đêm / 2 khách.

*10/ Khách sạn Bông Sen Sài Gòn:* Giá ưu đãi mùa hè! Giảm 40% trong tháng 8 & 9; Giảm 25% trong tháng 10; 11 & 12. Giá phòng chỉ từ 815.000 VNĐ/ đêm / 2 khách.

*ĐẶT PHÒNG VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ: Asiabooking.com.vn - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Majestic Nha Trang*
★★★
Tọa lạc trên con đường Trần Phú xinh đẹp, cách trung tâm thành phố 0.5km, *khách sạn Majestic* có vị thế thuận lợi để bạn có thể thoải mái vui chơi tại các tụ điểm nổi tiếng của thành phố như Công viên nước Phù Đổng, công viên Phù Đổng, Mana Mana Beach Club và các điểm đến thú vị khác như *Sailing Club Nha Trang, nhà hàng Bia Tươi Louisiane, chợ Đầm*. 

*✔ Giá ưu đãi! Giảm 10% - Đến 30/09/2014. Giá đã giảm cho mỗi đêm. Với mức giá phòng chỉ từ 930.000 VNĐ/ đêm, áp dụng cho 2 khách. Nhanh tay đặt phòng tại:
 Asiabooking.com.vn -* * Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989* *

*






*
*

----------


## Giahong

*Swiss Village Resort & Spa Phan Thiết*
*Ưu đãi đặc biệt - Áp dụng đến 30/9/2013*


♛ Hạng sao: ★★★★ 


♛ Địa chỉ: 44 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Hàm Tiến , Phan Thiêt , Bình Thuận 


✔ Giá ưu đãi chỉ từ *985.000 VNĐ/ đêm / 2 khách.* 


*▶ Liên hệ đặt phòng: Asiabooking.com.vn - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989*

----------


## Giahong

*TOP KHÁCH SẠN SÀI GÒN GIÁ ƯU ĐÃI CHỈ CÓ TRÊN ASIABOOKING

**1/ Khách sạn Lavender Sài Gòn: Giá ưu đãi - Đến 30.09.2014. Giá phòng chỉ từ 890.000 VNĐ/ đêm / 2 khách. 

2/ Khách sạn Oscar Sài Gòn: Giá ưu đãi, không bao gồm ăn sáng. Đến 30.09.2014. Giá phòng chỉ từ 845.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.


3/ Khách sạn The White 1 Sài Gòn: Giá ưu đãi giảm 35% cho booking đến 31/12/2014. Giá đã giảm cho mỗi đêm. Giá phòng chỉ từ 756.000 VNĐ/ đêm / 2 khách.


4/ Khách sạn Asian Ruby Central: Giá ưu đãi - Đến 10.10.2014. Giá phòng chỉ từ 677.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.


5/ Khách sạn Liberty Saigon Parkview: Giá ưu đãi mùa hè - Từ 01/05 - 30/09/2014. Giá phòng chỉ từ 973.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.


6/ Mismo Hotel: Giá ưu đãi! Giảm 26% cho giai đoạn đặt phòng đến 05/09; Giai đoạn lưu trú đến 31/12/2014. Giá đã giảm cho mỗi đêm. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ 592.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.


7/ Khách Sạn Hoàng Phú Gia: Giá phòng chỉ từ 679.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách. Áp dụng đến 30/9/2014.


8/Khách sạn Kingston Sài Gòn: Khuyến mãi chào Hè - Giá ưu đãi áp dụng đến 30.09.2014. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ 868.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.


+ LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT PHÒNG BẰNG CÁCH : Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Majestic Nha Trang*
★★★
Tọa lạc trên con đường Trần Phú xinh đẹp, cách trung tâm thành phố 0.5km, *khách sạn Majestic* có vị thế thuận lợi để bạn có thể thoải mái vui chơi tại các tụ điểm nổi tiếng của thành phố như Công viên nước Phù Đổng, công viên Phù Đổng, Mana Mana Beach Club và các điểm đến thú vị khác như *Sailing Club Nha Trang, nhà hàng Bia Tươi Louisiane, chợ Đầm*. Bạn muốn phám khá nét đẹp hữu tình của thành phố biển thì không còn nơi nào tốt hơn là bãi biển Nha Trang thơ mộng. Chỉ mất 2 phút đi bộ bạn đã có thể đón ánh bình minh, dạo quanh bờ biển và thả hồn vào khung cảnh nơi đây. 

*✔ Giá ưu đãi! Giảm 10% - Đến 30/09/2014. Giá đã giảm cho mỗi đêm. Với mức giá phòng chỉ từ 930.000 VNĐ/ đêm, áp dụng cho 2 khách. Nhanh tay đặt phòng tại đây:** 
Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989**

*






*
*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Gopatel Đà Nẵng**
Giá ưu đãi trọn gói 3 đêm liên tiếp - Từ 1/6 Đến 31/12/2014 - Giá đã giảm cho mỗi đêm

Khách sạn Gopatel Đà Nẵng được mệnh danh là nơi mang đến cho du khách những vẻ đẹp Âu giữa miền đất Á. Khách sạn này đã tạo nên một sắc màu mới lung linh giữa lòng thành phố Đà Nẵng thơ mộng.

**>> GIÁ ƯU ĐÃI CHỈ TỪ: 950.000 VNĐ/ đêm, áp dụng cho 2 khách. Giá đã gồm ăn sáng + thuế, phí dịch vụ.**

>> Liên hệ đặt phòng: Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989







*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Galliot Nha Trang
Giá ưu đãi phút cuối - Giảm 45% cho booking đặt trước 1 ngày - Đến 31/12/2014

**Khách sạn Galliot* là một trong những khách sạn 4 sao mới của Nha Trang. Nhìn từ bên ngoài Galliot sẽ khiến bạn ngỡ ngàng với 15 tầng cao chót vót mang vẻ sang trọng và hiện đại. Bước vào bên trong bạn sẽ cảm nhận được sự ấm cúng và thư thái với không gian thoáng đãng và thiết kế độc đáo, có sự hòa trộn giữa phong cách hiện đại và cổ điển.*

>> Mức giá ưu đãi chỉ từ 888.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách. 
>> Liên hệ đặt phòng tại: Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989










*

----------


## Giahong

:Gossip: *wow...wow Chưởng trình hấp dẫn cho những vị khách thân yêu của Asiabooking đây!*

*- Hãy nhanh tay nhấc máy gọi đến : Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989 để đăng ký nhé!*

----------


## Giahong

*Villa Del Sol Beach Villas & Spa**Giá ưu đãi trọn gói - 2 Ngày 1 Đêm - Đến 30.10.2014
*
*Villa Del Sol Beach Villas & Spa* được thiết kế với lối kiến trúc mở hòa quyện cùng thiên nhiên thơ mộng của những bãi biển xanh ngắt. Hãy chọn Villa Del Sol cho hành trình nghỉ dưỡng hay công tác khi bạn *du lịch Phan Thiết*. Villa Del Sol đạt chuẩn 4 sao, tự hào có 100 mét bãi biển riêng trải đầy cát vàng óng ả. Du khách chỉ mất khoảng 5 – 10 phút là có thể đến trung tâm thành phố Phan Thiết và núi Tà Cú nổi tiếng.

--> Với mức giá chỉ từ *990.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách*. Bạn sẽ có một chuyến đi thú vị khi đến Phan Thiết và chọn lựa *dịch vu đặt phòng* của Asiabooking. 
--> Liên hệ đặt phòng : *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989

*

----------


## Giahong

*Phú Hải Resort*

★★★★


*Phú Hải Resort* là khu nghỉ dưỡng 4 sao của thành phố Phan Thiết, sở hữu không gian của nắng vàng, cát trắng và biển xanh. Nơi đây sẽ rất thích hợp để bạn lưu trú trong các kỳ nghỉ cùng gia đình, bạn bè hay người thân. 

Resort được xây dựng tại km8, đường Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, bãi Biển Phú Hải, Phan Thiết. Khu resort nằm cách thành phố Phan Thiết 8 km, bạn sẽ được chào đón bởi muôn màu của hoa cỏ hay những hàng dừa rợp mát và mặt biển xanh biếc tại *resort Phan Thiết* này.

--> Giá ưu đãi - Áp dụng đến 31/10/2014. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ *1.260.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách*. Đã gồm ăn sáng + thuế phí dịch vụ. Đặt phòng bằng cách gọi ngay đến: *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989

*

----------


## Giahong

:Yahoo!: *Đón thu bằng những chuyến khám phá Hà Nội cùng dịch vụ đặt phòng trực tuyến Asiabooking nào:

*- *Cosiana Hotel Hà Nội* : Giảm 30% for booking đặt trước 14 ngày - Áp dụng đến 31/12/2014. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ *1.111.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.*

- *Hanoi Maidza Hotel*: Ở 3 Đêm Giảm 10%/ 1 Đêm. Giá phòng chỉ từ *819.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.*.

- *Khách sạn Medallion Hà Nội*: Khuyến mãi đặt trước 14 ngày: giảm 30 - 35% - Áp dụng đến 31.12.2014. Giá phòng chỉ từ* 1.032.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.
*
- *Khách Sạn Splendid Star Suite*: Giá ưu đãi đặc biệt giảm từ 25% - 50% - Đến 31/12/2014. Giá phòng chỉ từ *931.000 VNĐ/ đêm.

*-* Khách sạn Church Boutique Lãn Ông*: Giá ưu đãi cho đặt phòng trước 21 ngày đến 31/12/2014. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ *765.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.

* ☛ *LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT PHÒNG:* *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989*

----------


## Giahong

*Ngoài đặt khách sạn + vé máy bay trực tuyến. Asiabooking còn cung cấp các tour du lịch giá rẻ. Bạn hãy truy cập Asiabooking.com.vn để biết thêm thông tin nhé!

- Tour tham khảo: 

Tour Singapore (Sentosa) - Garden by the bay (4N3Đ)-KH 25/9*Người lớn :
*9,350,000*
Giá khách nước ngoài :
*0*

Giá tour trẻ em :
*0*
Phụ thu phòng đơn :
*0*

Giá tour em bé :
*0*
Phụ thu xăng dầu :
*0*

Số chổ :
*28*
Khởi hành tại :
*TP. Hồ Chí Minh*

Ngày khởi hành :
*25-09-2014*




*NGÀY 01: TP.HCM – SINGAPORE  Xe  đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn. Đưa ra phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất bay đi Singapore (3K556 08:55 – 12:05). Đến Singapore, đón Quý khách  tại phi trường Changi. Ăn trưa, sau đó đưa Qúy khách đi tham quan và chụp hình bên ngoài:
 •	Tòa nhà Quốc hội.
 •	Nhà hát Victoria - nhà hát cổ kính nhất Singapore. Nơi đây còn là tâm điểm cho nghệ thuật biểu diễn của đảo quốc sư tử này ngay từ thời  thuộc địa.
 •	Nhà hát Esplanade - nhà hát hiện đại vào bậc nhất của Singapore. Đây còn là biểu tượng kiến trúc và trung tâm biễu diễn văn hóa nghệ   thuật tầm cỡ thế giới.
 •	Đập Nước Marina - Công trình lọc nước sạch toạ lạc tại ngay trung tâm thành phố xinh đẹp này.
•	Đỉnh Mount Faber - đỉnh cao nhất của đảo quốc Singapore và là nơi khởi đầu đường xe cáp sang đảo 
•	Dạo quanh Công Viên sinh thái với hệ thống “siêu cây” năng lượng mặt trời – Garden By The Bay (Vé vào cổng tự túc).
 Ăn tối. Sau đó về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.
NGÀY 02: SINGAPORE
  Ăn sáng. Sau đó đưa Qúy khách đi tham quan :
 •	Trung tâm vàng bạc đá quý.
 •	Phật Nha Tự.
 •	Đỉnh Mount Faber - đỉnh cao nhất của đảo quốc Singapore và là nơi khởi đầu đường xe cáp sang đảo 
•	Cửa hàng dầu xanh.
 Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Hàn Quốc (Korean BBQ).
 Buổi chiều, đoàn tiếp tục tham quan Khu phức hợp Sentosa bằng xe.
 •	Bảo Tàng Sáp (Wax Museum).
Ăn tối. Quý khách thưởng thức chương trình “Wings of Time” – một chương trình hoàn toàn mới lạ và hấp dẫn lần đầu tiên có mặt tại Singapore với sự pha trộn giữa hiệu ứng phun lửa, robot phun nước áp lực cao kết hợp cùng đèn LED đầy màu sắc và hệ thống đèn Lazer hiện đại tạo nên hiệu ứng 3D sống động và độc đáo. Chương trình được trình diễn tại bãi biển Siloso xinh đẹp cùng màn trình diễn pháo hoa hoành tráng. Sau đó về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

NGÀY 03: SINGAPORE
  Ăn sáng. Quý khách tự do khám phá Đảo quốc Sư Tử Biển. (Không bao gồm hướng dẫn viên, xe, ăn trưa, ăn tối).













NGÀY 04: SINGAPORE - TP.HCM
 Ăn sáng, Qúy khách tự do tham quan, mua sắm. 
 Ăn trưa tự túc. Đưa đoàn ra phi trường để bay về Việt Nam (chuyến bay 3K 557 khởi hành lúc 13.50). Nhân viên  đón Quý khách tại sân bay  Tân Sơn Nhất lúc 14:50. Kết thúc chuyến đi.






GIÁ TOUR TRẺ EM:

•	Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi	: 25% giá tour (ngủ chung với người lớn).
•	Trẻ em từ trên 2 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi	: 90% giá tour (ngủ chung với người lớn), 
•	Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên	: 100% giá tour như người lớn.

GIÁ BAO GỒM:

•	Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế phi trường 2 nước + phí an ninh hàng không + phụ thu xăng dầu (thay đổi theo giá báo của hàng không).
•	Khách sạn, ăn uống, vận chuyển, hướng dẫn viên, vé tham quan theo chương trình.
•	Xe đưa đón tại điểm hẹn.
•	Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế trong suốt chuyến đi (tham khảo thông tin chi tiết tại www.asiabooking.com.vn)

KHÔNG BAO GỒM:

•	Lệ phí làm hộ chiếu và visa nhập lại Việt Nam cho khách mang quốc tịch nước ngoài, xe vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.
•	Tiền điện thoại, giặt ủi, cước hành lý quá quy định, lệ phí chụp ảnh tại các điểm tham quan.
•	Tiền tip cho nhân viên phục vụ, hướng dẫn viên, tài xế và các chi phí cá nhân khác…

DỊCH VỤ TỰ CHỌN THÊM:

Nếu Quý khách có nhu cầu, HDV sẽ hướng dẫn Quý khách tham quan những điểm ngoài chương trình như:
•	Tham quan khu Orchard Road - Trung tâm thương mại lớn nhất ở Singapore.
•	Clark Quay: tham gia trò chơi đu lộn ngược tại G-Max Reserve Bungy và thưởng thức món Satay thơm ngon (thịt xắt lát ướp với nước sốt cay ngọt được xiên vào cây, sau đó đem nướng trên lửa than) và hải sản nướng.
•	Khám phá khu Tiểu Ấn, với những ngôi đền Ấn Độ rải rác khắp các con đường và trung tâm mua sắm 24/24 Mustafa.
•	Tham quan sở thú đêm (Night Safari)
(Chi phí của các chương trình này không bao gồm trong giá tour)

CHÍNH SÁCH ƯU ĐÃI:
•	Quý khách có thẻ ưu đãi	: được giảm 1%.
•	Nón và bao passport .
•	Quà tặng đặc biệt dành cho trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi.


ĐIỀU KIỆN HỦY TOUR:
Sau khi đăng ký tour, nếu Quý khách thông báo hủy tour:
•	Trước ngày khởi hành 15 ngày	: phí hoàn vé là 20% giá tour.
•	Từ sau 15 ngày đến trước 07 ngày	: phí hoàn vé là 40% giá tour.
•	Từ sau 07 ngày đến trước 05 ngày	: phí hoàn vé là 60% giá tour.
•	Từ 05 ngày trước ngày khởi hành	: phí hoàn vé là 100% giá tour.
(Các ngày trên chỉ tính theo ngày làm việc)

LƯU Ý:

•	Khi tham gia chương trình tour, Quý khách vui lòng mang theo passport (hộ chiếu) còn thời hạn 06 tháng kể từ ngày đi.
•	Trước khi đăng ký tour du lịch xin Quý khách vui lòng đọc kỹ chương trình, giá tour, các khoản bao gồm cũng như không bao gồm trong chương trình. Trong trường hợp Quý khách không trực tiếp đến đăng ký tour mà do người khác đến đăng ký thì Quý khách vui lòng tìm hiểu kỹ chương trình từ người đăng ký cho mình .
• Do các chuyến bay phụ thuộc vào các hãng hàng không nên trong một số trường hợp giờ bay có thể thay đổi mà không báo trước cho Quý khách.
• Thứ tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình trong một số trường hợp có thể thay đổi tùy theo tình hình thực tế nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ các điểm tham quan như lúc đầu.
• Quý khách đặt cọc 5.000.000 vnđ/pax ngay khi đăng ký tour.
• Nếu Quý khách yêu cầu ở phòng đơn,vui lòng thanh toán thêm tiền phụ thu.
• Trường hợp hủy tour không áp dụng cho các dịp lễ tết.
• Trường hợp chỉ có 01 khách (người lớn) đi với 01 bé (dưới 12 tuổi), Quý khách vui lòng đóng tiền tour cho bé ngủ giường riêng.
• Quý khách mang 2 Quốc tịch hoặc Travel document (chưa nhập quốc tịch) vui lòng thông báo với nhân viên bán tour ngay thời điểm đăng ký tour và nộp bản gốc kèm các giấy tờ có liên quan (nếu có). 
• Quý khách dưới 16 tuổi phải có Bố Mẹ hoặc người nhà trên 16 tuổi đi cùng. Trường hợp đi với người nhà phải nộp kèm giấy ủy quyến được chính quyến địa phương xác nhận (do Bố Mẹ ủy quyến dắt đi tour)
• Quý khách chỉ mang thẻ xanh (thẻ tạm trú tại nước ngoài) và không có hộ chiếu Việt Nam thì không được đăng ký du lịch sang nước thứ ba.
• Nếu khách là Việt Kiều hoặc nước ngoài có visa rời phải mang theo lúc đi tour. 
• Trong trường hợp Quý khách bị từ chối nhập cảnh tại nước sở tại thì trách nhiệm không thuộc về phía Asiabooking
• Quý khách từ 70 tuổi trở lên vui lòng đóng thêm phí bảo hiểm cao cấp (phí thay đổi tùy theo tour


*
- LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT TOUR: Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989

----------


## Giahong

*Full Moon Village Resort ★★★★
Giá ưu đãi mùa thu! Đến 31/10/2014*

*Full Moon Village Resort* lấy ý tưởng từ làng quê yên bình miền Bắc hòa hợp với vị trí cách sự ồn ào của TP.Phan Thiết 20km. Đây là resort lý tưởng để bạn và gia đình có được những giây phút nghỉ dưỡng tốt nhất. 

Full Moon Village Mũi Né sở hữu không gian tĩnh lặng, thi thoảng những cơn gió biển thổi vào mát lạnh. Khu resort Phan Thiết 4 sao này dễ dàng được tìm thấy tại địa chỉ KP.Suối Nước - Mũi Né - Phan Thiết - Bình Thuận. 

✔ Giá phòng chỉ từ: *1.659.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách* ( giá đã gồm ăn sáng + thuế phí dịch vụ )

✔ LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT PHÒNG: *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989*

----------


## Giahong

*Tiến Đạt Mũi Né Resort ✮✮✮
Khuyến mãi lớn với giá cực shock đến 15/10/2014*

✔  Chỉ từ *820.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách*, du khách sẽ có 1 chuyến khám phá Mũi Né - Phan Thiết thú vị khi *đặt phòng khách sạn trưc tuyến* trên Asiabooking. Nhanh tay săn ưu đãi nào. 

✔ LIÊN HỆ NGAY: *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.*

✔ HÌNH ẢNH RESORT:

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn La Pensee Đà Lạt**
 ✔ Địa chỉ: 09 Bùi Thị Xuân - Phường 2 – Tp. Đà Lạt, Đà Lạt.

**✔ Khuyến mãi:* Trọn gói trăng mật 2 đêm! Đến 31/12/2014. Giá đã giảm cho mỗi đêm. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ 1.120.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách. 

*✔ Liên hệ đặt phòng:* *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.

*





*
*

----------


## Giahong

*KHUYẾN MÃI KHÁCH SẠN TẠI ĐÀ LẠT

*
- *Ana Mandara Villas Dalat Resort & Spa*: Lưu trú 4 đêm, thanh toán 3 đêm. Đến 23/12/2014 Giá đã giảm cho mỗi đêm. Áp dụng tất cả các loại phòng. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ *1.950.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách*.

- *Khách sạn La Sapinette Đà Lạt*: Trọn gói La Sapinette! 2 đêm nghỉ dưỡng tại phòng Deluxe - Đến 31/12/2014. Giá phòng chỉ từ *908.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.
*
- *Khách sạn Mường Thanh Đà Lạt*:  Khuyến mãi trọn gói Honeymoon 3 ngày 2 đêm - Đến 31/12/2014 (Giá chia nhỏ cho mỗi đêm). Giá phòng chỉ từ *1.720.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.*

- *Khách sạn Sài Gòn Đà Lạt*: Giá ưu đãi - Áp dụng đến 31/10/2014. Giá phòng chỉ từ *1.125.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách*

- *Khách sạn Sammy Đà Lạt*: Giá ưu đãi - Áp dụng đến 31/10/2014. Giá phòng chỉ từ *765.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.*

- *Khách sạn La Pensee Đà Lạt*: Trọn gói trăng mật 2 đêm! Đến 31/12/2014. Giá đã giảm cho mỗi đêm. Giá phòng chỉ từ* 1.120.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.*

--> MỜI CẢ NHÀ LỰA CHỌN VÀ HÃY LUÔN GHI NHỚ HOTLINE CỦA ASIABOOKING ĐỂ ĐẶT PHÒNG NHANH CHÓNG BẠN NHÉ! *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.*

----------


## Giahong

*Little Paris Resort & Spa Mũi Né ★★★★*06 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng, Phường Hàm Tiến, TP. Phan Thiết

*Little Paris Resort & Spa Mũi Né* là khu nghỉ mát xinh đẹp nằm ẩn mình dưới những hàng dừa rung rinh trong gió. Nơi đây sẽ níu chân du khách từ cái nhìn đầu tiên khi du lịch đến Phan Thiết – “thủ đô của những resort”.

Địa chỉ của khu nghỉ mát tọa lạc tại số 06 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng, phường Hàm Tiến, TP. Phan Thiết. Đặt chân đến đây, du khách sẽ có một cảm nhận chung là sự thoáng mát, thư thái trong từng chi tiết tiểu cảnh và hệ thống phòng nghỉ.

--> Ưu đãi giá tốt! Đến 31/10/2014. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ *860.000 VNĐ/ đêm/2 khách* ( đã gồm ăn sáng + thuế phí dịch vụ). Liên hệ đặt phòng: *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Victory Vũng Tàu* 149 Thùy Vân, phường Thắng Tam, TP. Vũng Tàu

►Giá ưu đãi chỉ từ 539.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách - Áp dụng đến 23/12/2014.
► LIÊN HỆ: *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.

*

----------


## Giahong

*Sandy Beach Non Nuoc Resort ★ ★ ★ ★ 
Booking 2 đêm - Giảm 10%; Booking 3 đêm - Giảm 15%; Booking 5 đêm - Giảm 20%! Đến 20/12/2014.*  ✔ Địa chỉ: 255 Huyền Trân Công Chúa, Đà Nẵng
 ✔ Ưu đãi: giá phòng chỉ từ 1.450.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách ( đã gồm ăn sáng + thuế phí dịch vụ )
 ✔ LIÊN HỆ: *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.

*

----------


## Giahong

Mùa thu hay đông đi nữa thì bạn hãy chọn Hội An - nơi hội tụ vẻ đẹp tiên cảnh và văn hóa. Đây chắc hẳn sẽ là địa điểm du lịch không thể thiếu trong sổ tay của các tín đồ xê dịch. Tham khảo các khách sạn tại Hội An giá rẻ để chuẩn bị balo lên đường nhé! 

- *Golden Sand Resort & Spa*: Trọn gói nghỉ dưỡng hấp dẫn với nhiều ưu đãi - Đến 20/12/2014. Giá phòng chỉ từ 2.505.000 VNĐ/ đêm/2  khách.

- *Palm Garden Resort:* Khuyến mãi mùa thu & đông cho booking tối thiểu 2 đêm - Đến 18/12/2014. Giá phòng chỉ từ 2.487.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.

- *Hội An Riverside Resort & Spa*:  Giá phòng chỉ từ 1.270.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.

- *Hội An Trails Resort & Spa*: Giá ưu đãi! Giảm 10% - Đến 23/12/2014. Giá chỉ từ 1.462.000 VNĐ/ đêm/2  khách.

- *Le Belhamy Hội An Resort & Spa:* Trọn gói Gia Đình hấp dẫn đến 12/12/2014. Giá phòng chỉ từ 5.500.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 5 khách.

--> *LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT PHÒNG:* *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.
*

----------


## Giahong

*Ocean Dunes Resort Phan Thiết ★★★★

*✔ Giá ưu đãi cho mùa hè! Áp dụng đến 31/10/2014
✔ Giá phòng chỉ từ: *1.090.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.*
✔ Liên hệ đặt phòng: *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.*

----------


## Giahong

*River Beach Resort & Residence ★★★★*


*River Beach Resort & Residence* được thiết kế trang nhã, đẹp mắt với những căn phòng sang trọng cùng tông màu sáng làm toát lên không gian ấm áp và thân thiện. du lịch Hội An, bạn đừng bỏ qua khu nghỉ dưỡng tiện nghi, gần gũi với thiên nhiên này.  

☂ Ưu đãi: Giảm 25% giá phòng từ 01.10.2014 - 15.10.2014. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ *1.260.000* VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách. Liên hệ đặt phòng tại: *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989. 

*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn, resort tại Vũng Tàu giá rẻ*  :Yahoo!: 

Khách sạn The Imperial Vũng Tàu: Giá ưu đãi trong tuần - Áp dụng từ 03/09 - 31/10/2014. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ *2.420.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách* ( giá áp dụng cho khách hàng thành viên)

- Seaside Resort Vũng Tàu: Giá ưu đãi! Giảm 15% - Áp dụng đến 31/12/2014. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ *1.015.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách* ( giá áp dụng cho khách hàng thành viên)

- The Grand Hồ Tràm Strip Resort: Giảm 21% cho booking đặt trước 21 ngày - Áp dụng đến 31/12/2015. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ *5.365.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách* ( giá áp dụng cho khách hàng thành viên)

- Biệt thự Viva Vũng Tàu: Khuyến mãi hấp dẫn - Áp dụng đến 30.11.2014. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ *2.540.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 8 khách.* 

- Carmelina Beach Resort: Vui Halloween cùng Carmelina! Chỉ trong ngày 01/11/2014. Mức giá chỉ từ *3.320.000 VNĐ/đêm/ 2 khách.* 

- Khách sạn Sammy Vũng Tàu: Ưu đãi giảm giá trong tuần (CN - T6) - Đến 31/12/2014. Mức giá chỉ từ *820.000 VNĐ/đêm/ 2 khách. 

*- Lan Rừng Resort & Spa: Ưu đãi giảm 45% ngày vàng "Thứ 3 và Thứ 4" trong tuần. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ *1.210.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.* 

*LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT PHÒNG:* *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.*

----------


## Giahong

*TOUR PHÚ QUỐC (RVT) : 
CÂU CÁ, LẶN NGẮM SAN HÔ - BẮC ĐẢO*

Người lớn :
300,000
Giá khách nước ngoài :
00

Giá tour trẻ em :
00
Phụ thu phòng đơn :
00

Giá tour em bé :
00
Phụ thu xăng dầu :
00

Số chỗ :
6
Khởi hành tại :
Phú Quốc

Ngày khởi hành :
Hằng ngày



*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH:
*
8H30: Xe và HD đón quý khách tại Resort khởi hành đi Phía Bắc, tham quan:

• Cơ sơ nuôi cấy ngọc trai, 


• Ngắm nhìn những làng chài và tận hưởng hương vị của biển cả…

• Hòn Móng Tay, Đồi Mồi..: câu cá , lặn ngắm san hô, ngắm nhìn hải giới Việt Nam – Camphuchia, 

• Thưởng thức chiến lợi phẩm mình câu được , 

16h30 : Trở về resort , Kết thúc tour , hẹn gặp lại.

_BAO GỒM:_
Xe, HD, cơm trưa, nước suối, khăn lạnh,dây câu, kính lặn, ống thở, áo phao, bảo hiểm du lịch…

_KHÔNG BAO GỒM:_
Các chi phí khác..

*>> Giá trên không áp dụng vào ngày Lễ, Tết, Mùa Cao điểm.
>> Liên hệ đặt tour:* *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.*

----------


## Giahong

*Halloween này bạn sẽ đi đâu? Đi Vũng Tàu nhé! vừa gần xì phố vừa đang có giá phòng tốt. Xem ngay Carmelina Beach Resort nào:
*
>>* Liên hệ*:  Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.

----------


## Giahong

*Tour Siem reap - Phnom penh (4N3Đ) - Khởi hành thứ 5 hàng tuần*

Người lớn :
2,950,000
Giá khách nước ngoài :
0

Giá tour trẻ em :
0
Phụ thu phòng đơn :
0

Giá tour em bé :
0
Phụ thu xăng dầu :
0

Số chổ :
0
Khởi hành tại :
TP. Hồ Chí Minh

Ngày khởi hành :
Hằng ngày



*LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT NGAY:* *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.*
*
LỊCH TRÌNH:* 

NGÀY 1: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – SIÊM RIỆP (Ăn Sáng/Trưa/Tối)

 

Buổi sáng: Hướng dẫn viên Asiabooking đón khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Campuchia. Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại Trảng Bàng với đặc sản bánh canh nổi tiếng. Qua cửa khẩu Mộc Bài - (Bavet) biên giới Việt Nam –  Cambodia. HDV sẽ làm thủ tục nhập cảnh cho quý khách. Sang Campuchia, đoàn sẽ tiếp tục men theo quốc lộ 1 qua tỉnh Prey Veng.

Buổi chiều: Đến tỉnh Kompong Cham, xe qua cầu Japanese – Cambodia bắc ngang sông Tonle Bat. Đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng địa  phương, sau đó tiếp tục khởi hành đi Siem Riep. Đoàn tham quan cầu Kompong Kdei được xây dựng từ thế kỉ thứ 12 với cấu trúc bằng Đá  Ong cực kỳ độc đáo và thưởng thức món Bánh Bò Thốt Nốt đặc sản địa phương (chi phí tự túc).

Buổi tối: Đoàn tiếp tục lịch trình đi Siêm Riệp, đến nơi xe đưa đoàn đi dùng cơm tại nhà hàng và đưa đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng. Quý khách tự do khám phá Siêm Riệp về đêm.

NGÀY 2: KHÁM PHÁ SIÊM RIỆP HUYỀN BÍ (Ăn Sáng/Trưa/Tối)

 

Buổi sáng: Đoàn dùng Buffet sáng tại khách sạn. Sau đó xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan cổng nam Angkor Thom, một ngôi đền cổ rộng lớn với  những điêu khắc và hoa văn độc đáo trên từng cm2 gắn liền với sự tích văn hoá và phát triển của dân tộc Khmer. Quý khách tiếp tục tham  quan Đền Bayon 4 mặt với nụ cười bí ẩn của Phật, Quảng Trường Đấu Voi, cung điện của Đức Vua từ thế kỉ thứ 12.... Đoàn dùng cơm trưa  và nghỉ ngơi.

Buổi chiều: Quý khách sẽ tham quan đền Angkor Wat, một trong 7 kì quan vĩ đại của thế giới. Tham quan Ta Prohm - một phế tích kinh  thành Khmer cổ với những cây đại thụ hình thù kì quái là nơi được Hollywood chọn làm phim trường khởi quay bộ phim Bí Mật Ngôi Mộ Cổ, và  một số đền đài khác trong khu vực... 

Mua quà lưu niệm mang dấu ấn đặc trưng Angkor.

Mời quý khách tiếp tục chinh phục đỉnh đồi Bakheng cao 65m ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn mặt trời khuất dần sau đền Angkor vĩ đại. Đó sẽ là một kỉ niệm khó quên trong lòng mỗi du khách.

Buổi tối: Quý khách sẽ dùng Buffet tối tại nhà hàng và thưởng thức chương trình ca múa nhạc Apsara truyền thống với vũ công trong vũ điệu tiên nữ uyển chuyển. (cuối giờ quý khách có thể chụp hình cùng các cô vũ công múa Apsara).

NGÀY 3: SIÊMRIỆP – PHNOM PENH (Ăn Sáng/Trưa/Tối) 
Buổi sáng: Đoàn dùng Buffet sáng tại khách sạn, làm thủ tục trả phòng sau đó khởi hành về lại PhnomPenh. Đến Thủ Đô Phnom Penh, xe đưa đoàn đi dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng, đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. 

Buổi chiều: Đoàn khởi hành tham quan Hoàng Cung nơi ở của hoàng gia đương đại, Chùa Vàng, chùa Bạc rực rỡ với Ngọc Lục Bảo nổi tiếng của Cambodia. Sau đó tham quan đài tưởng niệm Việt Nam – Cambodia, chụp hình tại Quảng Trường Độc Lập. Xe tiếp tục đưa quý khách đi tham quan Naga World Resort đẹp và sang trọng bậc nhất Cambodia. 

Buổi tối: Xe đưa đoàn đi dùng cơm tối ở nhà hàng. Quý khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. 

NGÀY 4: PHNOM PENH – TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH (Ăn Sáng/Trưa)

 

Buổi sáng: Qúy khách dùng Buffet sáng và trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan chợ Phsa Thmey (chợ Lớn Mới) mua sắm đặc sản  và đồ lưu niệm Cambodia. Đoàn dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hang. Sau đó khởi hành về lại HCM.

Trên đường đoàn dừng chân tham quan phà NeakLuong, tiếp tục lịch trình về Mộc Bài. HDV sẽ giúp khách làm thủ tục về lại Việt Nam. Sau đó  xe đưa quý khách trở về điểm đón ban đầu kết thúc chương trình tham quan, chia tay và hẹn gặp lại quý khách trên mọi nẻo đường quê  hương.

*Giá trọn gói: 2.950.000(VNĐ/Khách)*

(Bảng giá không áp dụng cho ngày lễ, Tết. Chưa bao gồm tiền tip cho tx và hdv địa phương)
Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 02 Người lớn chỉ được kèm theo 01 trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi. Nếu trẻ em đi kèm nhiều hơn thì từ em thứ 2 trở lên phải mua 1⁄2 vé.Tiêu chuẩn 50% và 75%: mỗi suất được 01 ghế ngồi + 01 phần ăn (ngủ chung bố mẹ)

*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM*

Vận chuyển : Xe đời mới, máy lạnh, (16, 29, 35, 45 tùy số lượng khách thực tế)
Lưu trú : Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 4 - 3 sao quốc tế (2-3 khách/phòng)
Siem Riep: Smiling Angkor, Golf Angkor, New Angkor Land ...hoặc tương đương(4*) 
Phnompenh: Princess, Diamond, Salita, Rain rock... hoặc tương đương (3*)
Trên đường đi phục vụ khăn lạnh, nước suối 1 chai nước 500ml/ngày.
Ăn uống : Theo chương trình (bao gồm 1 buổi Buffet Siem Riep, 1 lẩu băng chuyền Phnom Penh)
 HDV : HDV tiếng Việt đi theo phục vụ suốt tuyến
Bảo hiểm : Bảo hiểm tai nạn du lịch trọn tour mức đền bù tối đa 210.000.000 VNĐ/vụ
Tham quan : Vé vào cửa tất cả các điểm tham quan theo chương trình

*GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM*

Vé tham quan các điểm ngoài chương trình 
 Visa Campuchia 530.000 VNĐ/khách và visa tái nhập VN 1.375.000 VNĐ đối với khách mang quốc tịch nước ngoài.

Các chi phí cá nhân khác như: Điện thoại, giặt ủi, mua sắm, nước uống.
Tiền TIP cho tài xế và HDV địa phương: 65.000 VNĐ/ngày/người
 Phụ thu phòng đơn: 1.163.000 VNĐ/khách

*ĐIỀU KIỆN HỦY TOUR
*Trước 10 ngày -  30% giá tour
5-10 ngày       - 50% giá tour
3-5 ngày         - 75% giá tour
0- 3 ngày        - 100% giá tour

----------


## Giahong

*Các khách sạn tại Hà Nội giá ưu đãi

*

- *Cosiana Hotel Hà Nội:* Giảm 30% cho booking đặt phút chót 3 ngày - Đến 31/12/2014. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ: 1.111.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.

- *Hanoi Maidza Hotel*: Ở 3 Đêm Giảm 10%/ 1 Đêm. mức giá phòng chỉ từ 819.000 VNĐ/ đêm.

- *Khách sạn Medallion Hà Nội*: Giá phòng chỉ từ 855.000 VNĐ/ đêm

- *Khách Sạn Splendid Star Suite*: Giá ưu đãi đặc biệt giảm từ 25% - 50% - Đến 31/12/2014. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ 931.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.

- *Sunset Westlake Hanoi Hotel:* Khuyến mãi chào thu! Đến 20/11/2014. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ 660.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.

- *Khách sạn Church Boutique Hàng Trống*: Giá ưu đãi cho đặt phòng trước 21 ngày đến 31/12/2014. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ 1.193.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.

>>* LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT PHÒNG:* *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.*

----------


## Giahong

*Golden Sand Resort & Spa - Hội An:*

*>>* Giá ưu đãi mùa hè - Đến 31/12/2014. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ* 1.690.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách. 

>> Đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ:* *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.**

THÔNG TIN RESORT:

Golden Sand Resort & Spa* là khu nghỉ dưỡng đạt chuẩn 5 sao được thiết kế theo kiến trúc truyền thống. Khu nghỉ dưỡng sẽ là sự lựa chọn lý tưởng cho cả gia đình bạn khám phá vẻ đẹp Phố cổ *Hội An*. 

Golden Sand Resort & Spa tọa lạc tại đường Thanh niên, bãi biển Cửa đại, Hội An. Khu resort được thiết kế sang trọng với 8 tầng gồm 212 phòng trang bị đầy đủ các tiện nghi chuẩn quốc tế như: bãi biển riêng, két sắt, TV LCD, giường ngủ cao cấp, nội thất gỗ sang trọng, internet miễn phí, bồn tắm…

*HÌNH ẢNH:

*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Kiều Anh - Vũng Tàu
Mừng ngày phụ nữ Việt Nam! Giảm 10% cho booking 2 đêm. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ 417.000 VNĐ/ đêm. Áp dụng đến 20/10/2014. Giá đã giảm cho mỗi đêm.*

Khách sạn Kiều Anh tọa lạc ngay vòng xoay Đài Liệt Sỹ, một vòng xoay đẹp và lớn nhất Đông Nam Á, nơi đựợc coi là cửa ngõ ra vào của thành phố biển, cách bãi tắm Thùy Vân 5 phút đi Bộ. 


Với 100 phòng đạt tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, các tầng đều được bố trí các sảnh lớn hướng ra biển cho du khách thư giãn với các thiết bị trong phòng nghỉ: Ấm đun siêu tốc, máy sấy tóc, hệ thống nóng lạnh sử dụng năng lượng mặt trời, máy lạnh, tivi… Cùng những dịch vụ tuyệt vời như: buffet sáng, cà phê, bar, bida, karaoke, massage, giặt ủi, đồ lưu niệm, thu đổi ngoại tệ, dịch vụ đưa đón du khách, đặt *vé máy bay*, tàu, xe, cho thuê xe, xe đạp đôi, vé đua chó thứ sáu, thứ bảy hàng tuần, tổ chức city tour theo yêu cầu của quý khách…

>> Nhanh tay đặt phòng bằng cách liên hệ: *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.


*

----------


## Giahong

*Ưu đãi cho lưu trú dài hạn tại Melon Resort Mũi Né - Áp dụng đến 31/10/2014! 

*Lưu trú từ 1 - 2 đêm - Giảm 10%; Lưu trú 3 đêm - Giảm 20%. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ *980.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.* Giá đã gồm ăn sáng + thuế phí dịch vụ khi đặt phòng trực tuyến Melon Resort Mũi Né tại Asiabooking.

>> LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT PHÒNG: *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.
*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Sài Gòn Đà Lạt*

*>> Flash Sales - Đến 30/11/2014. Giá phòng chỉ từ 1.222.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.

>> Liên hệ đặt phòng:* *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.**

**

Khách sạn Sài Gòn Đà Lạt* là khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn 4 sao, sang trọng nằm ngay trung tâm thành phố. Đây là khách sạn có kiến trúc hài hòa Pháp - Việt được nhiều du khách yêu thích. 

Du khách khi đến Đà Lạt thường di chuyển đến 02 đường Hoàng Văn Thụ để đặt phòng tại sài gòn Đà Lạt. Từ khách sạn bạn sẽ dễ dàng đến các địa điểm nổi tiếng của thành phố ngàn hoa như: Hồ Xuân Hương, chợ Đà Lạt, vườn hoa Đà Lạt… 

Hệ thống 160 phòng tiện nghi, trang nhã sẽ đảm bảo cho bạn một không gian ấm cúng để tận hưởng trọn vẹn kỳ nghỉ. Thiết bị phòng gồm có: điều hòa nhiệt độ, truyền hình cáp, mini bar, internet, bồn tắm… cùng các dịch vụ đi kèm thiết yếu như: đổi ngoại tệ, giặt ủi, khu vực dành cho doanh nhân, phòng hội nghị cao cấp, hệ thống ATM, đặt vé máy bay hay dịch vụ trông trẻ…

----------


## Giahong

*Khách Sạn Holiday One Cần Thơ*Giảm 55% - Từ 1/10 Đến 31/12/2104. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ *740.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách*. Liên hệ đặt phòng ngay: *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.

*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Ngọc Lan Đà Lạt*

Trọn gói Honeymoon. Đến 20.12.2014. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ *2.100.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách* ( đã gồm ăn sáng + thuế phí dịch vụ ). Giá trên áp dụng cho khách hàng thành viên của Asiabooking. *

>> Liên hệ để biết thêm chi tiết:* *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.

*

----------


## Giahong

*Top các khách sạn lý tưởng cho mùa đông*  :dance: 

+ Khách sạn Mường Thanh Sapa ( 3 sao ) : giá chỉ từ 710.000 VNĐ/ đêm.

+ Dalat Edensee Lake Resort & Spa ( 5 sao) : giá chỉ từ 1.960.000 VNĐ/ đêm

+ Khách sạn Golf 3 Đà Lạt ( 4 sao ): giá chỉ từ 750.000 VNĐ/ đêm

+ Khách sạn Mường Thanh Đà Lạt ( 4 sao ) : giá chỉ từ 1.720.000 VNĐ/ đêm 

+ Khách sạn Imperial Huế ( 5 sao ): giá chỉ từ 1.435.000 VNĐ/ đêm

+ Khách sạn Century Riverside Huế ( 4 sao ) : giá chỉ từ 870.000 VNĐ/ đêm

+ Khách sạn Paradise Suites Hạ Long ( 4 sao ): giá chỉ từ 1.485.000 VNĐ/ đêm.

+ Mercure Phú Quốc Resort & Villas ( 4 sao ): giá chỉ từ 1.950.000 VNĐ/ đêm.

+ Vinpearl Resort Phú Quốc ( 5 sao ) : Giá chỉ từ 4.199.000 VNĐ/ đêm.

*>> LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT PHÒNG: Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989.*

----------


## Giahong

*Vinpearl Resort Phú Quốc ưu đãi giá !**Vinpearl Resort Phú Quốc* là một trong những khu nghỉ mát 5 sao lý tưởng của những du khách yêu kiến trúc phương Tây sang trọng và vẻ đẹp đảo Ngọc Phú Quốc. Lựa chọn nghỉ ngơi tại đây sẽ không làm bạn thất vọng trước thiên cảnh và dịch vụ hoàn hảo đến từ đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp.

>> Mức giá phòng chỉ từ *4.199.000 VNĐ/ đêm*, áo dụng cho 2 khách hàng làm thành viên của Asiabooking. Nhanh tay đặt phòng hoặc liên hệ : *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989* để biết thêm chi tiết cũng như cách đăng ký thành viên.

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Gold Đà Nẵng* *Khách sạn Gold Đà Nẵng* đạt chuẩn 3 sao với 45 phòng nghỉ tiện nghi kết hợp hài hòa kiến trúc Á – Âu. Đây sẽ là nơi dừng chân lý tưởng dành cho du khách yêu vẻ đẹp thành phố Đà Nẵng.

Gold Hotel tọa lạc tại số 24 Núi Thành, quận Hải Châu, *thành phố Đà Nẵng*. Vị trí khách sạn chỉ cách sân bay 2km, rất thuận lợi để du khách tiếp cận những địa điểm nổi tiếng của thành phố. Hệ thống phòng nghỉ tại khách sạn trang bị đầy đủ TV, máy điều hòa, điện thoại quốc tế, nội thất sang trọng, mini bar, dép đi trong nhà, két sắt, máy sấy tóc, phòng tắm tiện nghi… 

>> Giá ưu đãi chỉ từ 339.000 VNĐ/đêm ( áp dụng cho khách hàng thành viên )

>> Liên hệ để biết thêm chi tiết: *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989 

*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách Sạn Northern Đà Nẵng ★ ★ ★ ★*

*119 Đường 3/2, Phường Thuận Phước, Q. Hải Châu, Tp. Đà Nẵng.

Khách Sạn Northern Đà Nẵng* là một nơi hội tụ sự sang trọng, hiện đại, dịch vụ hoàn hảo. Du khách sẽ hài lòng khi đến với khách sạn chuẩn 4 sao này. Mọi thứ tốt nhất tại đây hứa hẹn sẽ giúp bạn quên đi bao mệt mỏi thường nhật.

Vị trí của khách sạn cách sân bay Đà Nẵng 2km, cầu sông Hàn 1.5km và biển Mỹ Khê trong xanh 4.5km. Bạn sẽ tìm thấy khách sạn tại địa chỉ 119 Đường 3/2, Phường Thuận Phước, quận Hải Châu, TP. Đà Nẵng. Northern được thiết kế cao 17 tầng với 108 phòng nghỉ hiện đại hứa hẹn đem đến cho du khách sự nghỉ ngơi thoải mái nhất.

>> Giá ưu đãi cho khách hàng thành viên! Giảm 20% - Đến 31/12/2014. Giá phòng chỉ từ *1.088.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách*. 

>> Liên hệ đặt phòng: *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989 

*

----------


## Giahong

*Ana Mandara Villas Dalat Resort & Spa ★★★★★*

*Ana Mandara Villas Dalat Resort & Spa* trang nhã với kiến trúc Pháp cổ và vị trí đắc địa nằm trải dài trên một ngọn đồi lãng mạn. Đây sẽ là điểm dừng chân thú vị cho những du khách yêu vẻ đẹp thanh bình, khí hậu mát mẻ của Đà Lạt.

Khu biệt thự tọa lạc tại đường Lê Lai, phường 5, *Đà Lạt*. Khu nghỉ mát cách Hồ Xuân Hương 2km, cách chợ Đà Lạt và dinh Bảo Đại khoảng 3 km. Du khách khi đến vối Ana Mandara Villas sẽ cảm nhận một cuộc sống nhẹ nhàng, bình yên, sống “chậm” cùng thiên cảnh và không gian phòng nghỉ tiện nghi, cao cấp. Đặc biệt khu resort trùng tu từ trên nền biệt thự Đà Lạt xưa nên dấu ấn kiến trúc Pháp cổ luôn được bảo tồn từ mái ngói, tường vôi, sàn bằng gỗ tự nhiên, khung cửa hay công tắ́c đèn. 

>> Giá ưu đãi cho booking đặt sớm 45 ngày. Áp dụng đến 29/12/2015. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ *2.293.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách. 

>> LIÊN HỆ ĐĂT PHÒNG TRỰC TUYẾN:* *Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Sài Gòn Cần Thơ**55 Phan đình phùng, Trung Tâm Thành Phố, Cần Thơ

*

*Sài Gòn Cần Thơ* là khách sạn 3 sao thuộc sự quản lý của Sài Gòn Tourist. Khách sạn là một dấu ấn cho chất lượng dịch vụ, nhân viên thân thiện, phòng nghỉ tiện nghi dành cho du khách đi du lịch Cần Thơ. 


Vị trí của* khách sạn tại Cần Thơ* này chỉ mất 30 phút đi tàu để đến *Chợ nổi Cái Răng* nổi tiếng. Du khách sẽ tìm thấy Khách sạn Sài Gòn Cần Thơ tại địa chỉ 55 Phan Đình Phùng, trung tâm thành phố Cần Thơ. 


*>> Giá ưu đãi mỗi ngày - Giảm 10%. Đến 31/12/2015. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ 640.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách. 

>> LIÊN HỆ ĐỂ BIẾT THÊM THÔNG TIN:* * Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989

*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Century Riverside Huế★★★★*


*Khách sạn Century Riverside Huế* sở hữu những không gian phòng nghỉ thoáng mát, trang nhã cùng các dịch vụ hoàn hảo. Chốn thiên đường này hứa hẹn sẽ mang đến kỳ nghỉ thú vị, thư thái cho mọi đối tượng du khách.



Tọa lạc tại địa chỉ số 49 đường Lê Lợi, TP. Huế, bạn sẽ dễ dàng nhận ra một khách sạn nằm cạnh dòng sông Hương thơ mộng với khung cảnh xung quanh là những vườn cây trái, thảm cỏ xanh mướt. Thêm vào đó, hệ thống 135 phòng nghỉ của *khách sạn tại Huế* này thiết kế khá đẹp mắt, 
cuốn hút du khách ngay từ cái nhìn đầu tiên.



>> *Giá ưu đãi cho mùa đông - Đến 31/12/2014. Mức giá phòng chỉ từ 870.000 VNĐ/ đêm

>> LIÊN HỆ:**Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989


*

----------


## Giahong

*Khuyến mãi khách sạn Đà Lạt trên Asiabooking

*
Dalat Edensee Lake Resort & Spa - Giá chỉ từ 1.975.000 VNĐ/ đêm


*Ana Mandara Villas Dalat Resort & Spa - Giá chỉ từ 2.293.000 VNĐ/ đêm.*

Khách sạn Dalat Palace - Giá chỉ từ 2.720.000 VNĐ/ đêm



Khách sạn Golf 3 Đà Lạt - Giá chỉ từ 825.000 VNĐ/ đêm



Khách sạn La Sapinette Đà Lạt - Giá chỉ từ 1.163.000 VNĐ/ đêm.



Khách sạn Vietsovpetro Đà Lạt - Giá chỉ từ 700.000 VNĐ/ đêm

*>> Xem thêm nhiều khách sạn Phan Thiết, Hà Nội, Nha Trang giá rẻ ngay trên Asiabooking.com.vn nhé! 

*>> LIÊN HỆ: * Asiabooking - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989*

----------


## Giahong

*SĂN PHÒNG GIÁ RẺ ĐÓN XUÂN CÙNG ASIABOOKING*  :Gossip: 

LIÊN HỆ: *Asiabooking.com.vn - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989*

----------


## Giahong

*Furama Resort Đà Nẵng ( 5 sao )*

*Furama Resort Đà Nẵng* là khu nghỉ dưỡng cao cấp, đạt chuẩn 5 sao đáng để bạn lưu trú khi đến Đà Nẵng. Đây là resort thuộc hàng biểu tượng của du lịch Việt Nam về kiến trúc và dịch vụ.

Furama Resort tọa lạc tại đường Trường Sa, phường Khuê Mỹ, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, bãi biển Bắc Mỹ An, Đà Nẵng. Resort gồm các villas trang bị đầy đủ tiện nghi bao gồm: TV, radio, máy sấy tóc, mini bar, bàn làm việc, máy pha trà/cà phê, điện thoại quốc tế, nội thất gỗ sang trọng, phòng tắm đá cẩm thạch cùng các thiết bị vệ sinh cao cấp. 

*LIÊN HỆ: Asiabooking.com.vn - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989*

----------


## Giahong

*Hoàng Anh Đất Xanh Đà Lạt Resort* *Hoàng Anh Đất Xanh Đà Lạt Resort* là nơi dừng chân được du khách yêu thích khi đến Đà Lạt. Không gian kiến trúc sang trọng, dịch vụ hoàn hảo sẽ làm hài lòng khách đến và đi.

Khu resort tọa lạc gần trung tâm thành phố và Hồ Xuân Hương thơ mộng. Du khách dễ dàng tìm thấy resort tại địa chỉ 3 Nguyễn Du, ga xe lửa cũ, Đà Lạt. Du khách sẽ yên tâm, thoải mái khi tận hưởng kỳ nghỉ tại resort chuẩn 4 sao này. 

*>> Giá phòng chỉ từ 915.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách.

*>> Liên hệ: *Asiabooking.com.vn - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989

*

----------


## Giahong

*Đất Lành Beach Resort & Spa**>> Giá phòng chỉ từ 890.000 VNĐ/ đêm*

*>> Liên hệ đặt phòng: Asiabooking.com.vn - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989
*
*Đất Lành Beach Resort & Spa* được xây dựng trên diện tích rộng hơn 10ha và có bờ biển dài hơn 500m. Cái tên Đất Lành phản ảnh sự bình yên vốn có của một vùng đất mà chắc chắn sau những ngày mệt mỏi, du khách đến đây sẽ được tận hưởng với sự hài lòng.


Khu nghỉ mát *Đất Lành Beach Resort & Spa* có nhiều loại phòng nghỉ khác nhau. Tất cả các phòng ở đây đều được trang bị tiện nghi hiện đại theo tiêu chuẩn 3 sao, đảm bảo đáp ứng nhu cầu sinh hoạt của du khách. Mỗi phòng đều có truyền hình tương tác MyTV, Bàn làm việc, điện thoại, máy lạnh, mini bar, máy sấy tóc… và một phòng tắm rộng rãi với vòi sen.

----------


## Giahong

*Lăng Cô Beach Resort Huế*


>> Giá phòng ưu đãi chỉ từ 769.000 VNĐ/ đêm.

>> Liên hệ đặt phòng: *Asiabooking.com.vn - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989

*

*Lăng Cô Beach Resort Huế* làm say đắm lòng người bởi khung cảnh đẹp như tranh của biển xanh và cát trắng. Sự đón tiếp nồng hậu từ những nhân viên chuyên nghiệp và dịch vụ tại đây hứa hẹn sẽ không làm bạn thất vọng.



Khu nghỉ mát xinh đẹp tọa lạc tại địa chỉ thị trấn Lăng Cô, huyện Phú Lộc, Huế. Tổng cộng resort tại Huế này có 114 phòng nghỉ gồm 87 phòng thiết kế theo phong cách kiến trúc Huế dạng biệt thự sang trọng và 27 phòng nghỉ tiêu chuẩn. Hầu hết, các phòng nghỉ có tầm nhìn ra sân vườn/ biển/ đồi rất thơ mộng. Mọi thứ sẽ giúp bạn giải tỏa căng thẳng hiệu quả sau bao bộn bề cuộc sống.

----------


## Giahong

*VOUCHER: THE CLIFF RESIDENCE PHAN THIẾT RESORT*

*Thời hạn áp dụng: 31/3 đến 30/9 (Đặt phòng được vào dịp Lễ Tết, có phụ thu)*

*>> Giá: 1,400,000

*>> *MUA NGAY* << 



*Điều kiền:*
·         Sử dụng được vào dịp Lễ Têt (có phụ thu, sẽ thông báo khi đặt phòng)
·         AsiaBooking hỗ trợ khách hàng đặt phòng chăm sóc mọi vấn đề liên quan về đặt phòng
·         Thời hạn áp dụng: 31/3 đến 30/9
·         Voucher trọn gói bao gồm ăn sáng dành cho 2 khách. Phụ thu trẻ em sẽ được thông báo khi có yêu cầu
·         Trẻ từ 5 - 11 tuổi phụ thu ăn sáng 210,000 VND/trẻ
·         Trẻ từ 12 tuổi trở lên hoặc thêm người phải kê giường thêm 700,000 VND/người

----------


## Giahong

*Emeralda Resort Ninh Bình 5**

*>> Giá cực shock cho phòng không ăn sáng! Giảm thêm 6% cho thành viên Asiabooking. Áp dụng đến 31/03/2015*

*>> ĐẶT PHÒNG NGAY*: *Asiabooking.com.vn - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989
*

----------


## Giahong

*Khách sạn Diamond Sea Đà Nẵng*
*
>> Ưu đãi giá tốt nhất . Áp dụng đến 26/04/2015 với giá phòng chỉ từ 1.206.000 VNĐ/ đêm/ 2 khách

>> Nhanh tay đặt phòng:* *Asiabooking.com.vn - Tel: 08 3589 3689 - Hotline: 0908 795989
*


Tọa lạc tại Bãi Biển Mỹ Khê, Diamond Sea Hotel là địa điểm hoàn hảo để cảm nhận *Đà Nẵng* và các nơi xung quanh. Chỉ cách sân bay 7.1 km, nên từ sân bay rất dễ để đi đến khách sạn 4 sao này. Với vị trí thuận lợi, khách sạn dễ dàng tiếp cận những điểm tham quan *du lịch* nổi tiếng của thành phố.


Thiết bị và dịch vụ cung cấp bởi Diamond Sea Hotel bảo đảm kì nghỉ dễ chịu cho du khách. Khách sạn đem đến sự tiếp cận hàng loạt dịch vụ như Miễn phí Wi-fi tất cả các phòng, quầy lễ tân 24 giờ, dịch vụ phòng 24 giờ, giữ hành lý, Wi-Fi ở khu vực công cộng.

----------

